# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 15



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...










Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

ohhhh look at this, I'm first on the new thread - woo hoo. 

Jayne - more good luck on this page - me wee uptown lady! lol 

Yvonne - if you go to "chat" in the row of buttons in the top of this page, there is a chat room. It's great fun - come along sometime. 

evening everyone x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah! Me first to post again.....

How is everyone today? I've been mad busy at work all week so have had very little time to post. Also been trying to catch up with housework after being away last weekend so I've not been on FF as much this week   Hope everyone is doing well.

Jayne- thinking of you and sending masses of          for tomorrow. How was the hair cut today?

Lorna- sorry haven't said well done before but... well done on getting popo and precious on board. Hope your 2ww hasn't been too bad so far. Great news that DH has got a new job but understand how big a change this will be for both of you. Bit scary  . Sorry you were feeling so   today, hope the trip to Sainsbury's perked you up a bit. What are you planning for DHs 40th then? Will be great to have his brother over for it, he must be so pleased that he's made the effort.

Carol- hope you're doing ok too and keeping      The whole are they/aren't they symptoms thing is a real pain! Really hoping that your's are a positive thing. We are so overdue some good news on the thread, so fingers crossed for a lovely long run of BFPs from tomorrow, that continues well into next week and the months thereafter 

Lorna(Fin)- I've had DH on the Marilyn Glenville supplements 'Fertility Plus for Men' basically got all the same stuff as Zita West (more or less). He hasn't really had many samples recently but on our first cycle his count was 18 million (pre supplements) and on this cycle the count was 46 million. His abnormality rates are still the same (just slightly below average) but the motility has improved from below average to 46% . All in all not too bad, everything works fine in the dish but unfortunately no result au natural yet   Basically we're of the mind set that every little helps so we're keeping going with it and hoping for a miracle   . Good luck with the race for life, hope the training goes well (one of my mates is doing the London marathon at the weekend but he's knackered his knee with the training!)

Yvonne- hope you have a fab time in Berlin   . My Mum and Dad are not long back from a long weekend over ther and they had a great time. Loads to do and see and great beer  

Kirsty- glad to hear that you are a bit better these days and that Caelan is doing well too.

How's the rest of the Edinburgh crew? Well I hope.

I'm off to a wedding this weekend over in Fife at the Balbirnie House hotel. Looks rather plush on the website! The Jimmy Choo's have been dusted off for the occasion   DH wouldn't let me look in Harvey Nic's when we were in Birmingham (spoilsport   ), just in case I blew the IVF budget again    

Off to browse the boards girls so catch you all later.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You beat me Carol    

I was half way through my post when DH called me for dinner and as I was hungry I went off to have my fish and roast veg  

How's your evening going so far?

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,
Glad to report I'm feeling a bit better tonight.Thank god I hear you cry our ears are bleeding 

Jayne- I'm guessing you'll be there bright and early in the morning with bags under your eyes.I hope you get some sleep tonight and really hoping for a positive result for you   Its just got to work this time.Fingers crossed- keep us posted.

Maz- hope you enjoy the wedding- don't dance too much on the Jimmy Choos dahling, you'll blunt them  Its cold in fife tonight....

vonnie- have a great weekend in Berlin- a place I've never thought of going- tell us all about it whne you get back.

Finbarina- thanks for reminding me of that research on chocolate.Certainly seems to have worked.Are you a scientist by any chance? Always wonder when i see quotes from newscientist- mind you its dh that gets in in this house- I've had my fill.

DH and his Dad are going to lay the remaining flooring in the hall and toilet tomorrow so I figure no point dusting till the weekend.Boy are they messy.I told them the circular saw has to be used outside but you should have heard the pathetic excuse about it being cold...

love lorna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Jayne -      

Lorna - glad you were feeling much better last night, anything nice planned for today?  I'm not a scientist, I just remembered the news story about chocolate and googled.  I'm a bit of a jack of all trades (master of none!), I do IT, training, website and throw in some admin too at times...

Maz - Enjoy the wedding and I'm jealous of your Jimmy Choos....I   shoes!

I might nip in the chat room later if anyone is about...I think work is going to be quiet today! 

Love 
Lorna xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't stand the suspense- thinking of you Jayne.Will check in  later.

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Me too Lorna!

Jayne am thinking of you       

Should really be doing some work but am lurking for news.

How's everyone else today?

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just popped on as I know you'll all be wanting to know...

unfortunately, we got a bfn  

we're disappointed but we're fine - honest

we're just about to head out and have some alcohol....yumm (don't know what kind of alcohol yet but am sure we'll find something)

take care

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne,

 am so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you both.

Love
Maz x

P.S. Anyone with influence to the powers that be, seriously have a word.   Us ERI girls are long overdue a break!


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear that, Jayne.

Have lots of lovely wine this afternoon.

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Jayne,

I'm so sorry,  .  

Take care of each other and go out and enjoy that drink, I think lots of wine and lovely food is needed .

Love 
Lorna xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jayne- its so unfair  I'm  really sorry it hasn't worked out again.Can't believe it You're being very brave- take care of yourselves and kick back you deserve it.We're here for you,

love lorna xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Jayne, I'm so sorry hun. I hope you and mr jayne are giving each other lots of hugs. Take your time. Love Carol xxxxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Jayne - Just popped in to see how you got on.  I am so dreadfully sorry.  I read your post and then I had to go and take 5 mins before I replied to you.  I know the feeling and you do whatever it takes to make you and your DH get through this.   

Take care
Lynn xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jayne

pm'd you & it say's it all for me. go do all the things that are bad for you but you love (drink, chocolate ect )

take care

donna


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Jayne

I am really sorry that your cycle did not work.  Giving you a big    

take care 

roma xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

just came on to see how jayne got on was thinking of you yesterday, am so sorry honey life is so unfair   am sitting bubblin now  we are here if you need us, hope you and stuart are ok you are all so brave

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello ladies

Have been posting on the March/April cycle buddies section up until now (with Jayne).  Unfortunately, we found out today that our 1st ICSI attempt hasn't worked, so I'm looking for a new/additional home and wondered if I could join you?

We live in Edinburgh but have been getting treatment at Glasgow Nuffield (due to the waiting time at ERI).

Think we'll be looking at FET in about July?

Maz - hope you enjoyed the wedding at Balbirne House.  That is where we got married (7yrs ago).  Isn't it lovely?  We've been back a couple of times for anniversaries  

Have a good weekend.

Fiona


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fi- welcome to our little group which is not so little now! I'm so sorry about your negative result- its really tough and emotional.Hopefully they'll have learned more about your cycle and how to approach it next time no matter where you have tx.Take care of yourselves just now and chat away- lots of us have been where you are sadly.


Obessesing and TMI alert- sorry in advance!

Last 2 days i've had  a headache, which i always get before AF . Today the sore boobs are less so and I have some  white stringy mucus  (sorry TMI) but again i always get a tiny amount of CWM juts before AF.Also have some niggles not cramps that feel suspiciously like AF.Hmm.I'm only on day 10 so hoping its too early for that but last 2 cycles I started spotting on day13.Who knows- for most people I'm sure you can only tell the difference in symptoms with hind sight.Staying calm but alert.  

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

I can't sleep (bad cramps) so thought I could use the time wisely and catch up with folk  

Lorna, only three days until testing for you?  How are you coping?  Do you have any symptoms?  The bizarre thing is we always all try to avoid OHSS (and I DO know it can be dangerous) but anyone I've ever heard of having it has always gotten pregnant so I'm hoping for it next time    

Fiona, I'm really sorry to hear that you also had a negative result.  It's absolutely rubbish (no swearing on the board - I believe)    I know it's a small consolation but having frozen embryos means you still have hope so hang in there    

Maz and Fiona, I LOVE going to the Balbirnie.  I've stayed over with Stuart a couple of times and have always got a four poster room ( not the one they give to brides as it's been booked but the other one overlooking the gardens).  My other favourite thing is to get the train to Markinch  with mini bottles of Champagne for the train, then have a Sunday lunch at the Balbirnie (meanwhile our other two wee bottles of Champers are in their fridge) I like having a bottle of Champers in the garden afterwards - weather permitting and then the train home again around about tea time.  My idea of heaven.  Last year we booked it for my birthday and when we got there - the orangery was closed and they had no record of my booking!!!  We ended up eating in the brasserie which was okay but it is NOT the same thing.  I was VERY disappointed but they gave us the wine and drinks for free so they tried to make up for it...just not the same though....

Kirsty, Roma, Donna, Lynn, Lorna, Fiona, Maz, thank you all so much for your posts.  It has been cr*p!  For some strange reason I was convinced it was going to work this time.  I just had done EVERYTHING in my powers like acupuncture and iron and all my vitamins and minerals and lost weight and healthy eating etc etc AND getting SO close last time and then improving everything I could do - I stupidly thought surely we'll go one better this time.  Not to be.   

Carol, not heard from you for a couple of days, how are you?  I hope your doing okay and not going round the bend.  Take care.  

Oh well, take care and speak soon

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Jayne - hope the cramps have eased off and your being nice to yourself. Love to you & Stuart xx 

ScotsFi - sorry to hear about your negative xxx Fingers crossed for July  

Lorna - It must be so hard not to read something into every feeling at the moment, hope you're doing ok and bucketloads of luck for Wednesday   xx

Maz - hope you danced those Jimmy Choos ragged! 

Carol - hope your staying sane through this 2ww - positive vibes coming your way xx

Vonnie - hope you had a fab time in Berlin x

 to everyone I've missed xx

I've had a quiet weekend, the most exciting part were 2 trips to the tip to get rid of boxes from the garage...party on! 
My friend presented me with a lovely present on Thursday.  It would've been my due date next week from my first ectopic and she bought me the Willow Tree figure called 'Remember'...it was so thoughtful as she knows I'd been struggling and that I wanted to 'mark' it somehow...I had a good cry obviously! 

Right I'm off for some wine - the running and classes start in earnest on Tuesday - honest! 

Take care 
Lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just quick logging in ...  Been to visit my folks in Germany for 4.5 days and gained 2kgs ...     But back to Detox for another 2 weeks from tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing ok ... I am shattered, late arrival yesterday, and today we had our first away game in Dundee (lost 24:34  ). 

Hopefully will be able to speak soon, but have to plan/get organised for Saturday (next home game) and a friend is coming to stay for the weekend as well...  

HUGS & 
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'm back at work today so hopefully that'll keep me busy.  Period pains very annoying but I've just remembered i have some strong pain killers from last time so will use them

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

kat good luck on the detox hope you had a good time in germany

jayne hope work helps take your mind off things a bit, still thinking of you honey, drink lots of tea and eat lots of chocolate i find that usually helps alittle  we are here if you need us, sending you a big cuddle

finbarina your friend sounds lovely, was so nice to let you know that she remembered, hope you are ok, sending you a hug to


oh lorna/ carol not long now my first symptoms were little niggles lorna like af was on its way plus headaches then boobs a bit sore and i remember being really hungry before i found out, everyone is different but i hope the niggles are a good sign for you honey. Have everything crossed for you both,   before wed  


scots fi welcome honey the girls here are lovely, sorry that icsi didnt work honey and bags of luck for fet in july 


roma/ maz/ lynn/ fiona/ moira/ jan/ donna and everyone i have missed hope you are all well

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Jayne, so sorry to hear you news.  I hope you had a good weekend and pampering yourself with all the thinks we've been told to give up and that you and are your DH are doing okay.  Thinking of you both.

Berlin was really good, did loads of sightseeing and shopping.  Food was good as well, the only down side was it was really cold when we arrived but we just walked everywhere to keep warm.

Lorna and Carol, hope you both are okay and relaxing, got everyhting crossed for you both for Wednesday.   .

Kat, glad you had a good time on holiday as well.

Maz, hope you had a great time at the wedding, in your Jimmy Choos.  I want a pair but I'm not very good walking in high heels, tend to fall over after a few drinks!!

Anyway love to everyone 

Yvonne  xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry wasn't on line yesterday. Was recovering from the hangover    . Had an absolutely fabulous time at the wedding. It had all the usual things, emotional service (everyone was in tears   ), good food, good champagne/wine/gin, good music and dancing, loads of family chat and gossip plus the bride took a strop about something and was crying in the toilets   All well in the end though. Managed to dance later on in the evening and the Jimmy Choo's held out remarkably well, however wasn't quite as steady on my feet as before as I'd had far too much to drink      Can't quite believe it's all over, was really good to catch up with all the extended family as it's been a long time since we were all together. Most of my cousin's kids are getting into their teens now, which is very scary  

Hope everyone else had a good weekend....

Kat- glad to hear you had a good time in Germany, don't fret about the weight gain it'll be off again in no time now your back on the detox. Sorry to hear the first game didn't go so well   better luck next weekend. At least you'll have the home advantage then  

Vonnie- sounds like you had a great time in Berlin. I'd love to go, you'll have to give us tips on the best things to see and do. Take it you'll be back at work this week? Hope it's not too much of a come down from your weekend. I'm always miserable at work when I'm back off holiday   If only I could win the lottery and then spend my life travelling!

Kirsty- hope you're better now. How's Caelan doing?

Jayne- Hope work today isn't too bad for you and it manages to keep you busy. Sorry to hear that  is causing you pain, hope it eases off soon. Am thinking about you and Stuart  and wishing I could do something to make it all better. BFNs just suck and I can't imagine it ever gets any easier    Have you thought about your next step yet or are you waiting for a while to decide what you want to do next? Here for you any time if you want to chat things over  

Lorna (moonie)- how are you doing today hun? Not long to go! Am sending you masses of      for test day. Hoping it's third time lucky   Try not to mull over the symptoms it'll only send you   The only thing I've picked up from my cycles and analysing things with cycle buddies is that everyone is different and you can never tell whether it'll be BFP or BFN   Good luck for Wednesday!

Carol- hope you're still keeping   too. Good luck for Wednesday as well    

Lorna (finbar)- sounds like you had a productive weekend with the clearing out. Certainly deserved your wine last night after that   Not liking the sound of the new keep fit regime   although I do admire you for it   Hope you make it through this week ok, we're all here for you if you need to off load. It was such a lovely thing for your friend to do giving you that present  

Scots Fi-  and welcome to the group. So sorry to hear about your BFN this month though  . Will you be going back to the Nuffield or are you staying on the ERI list? I've never really asked ERI if they would 'allow' me to go elsewhere while I am waiting for them. I know that a lot of clinics recommend a gap between cycles to let your body heal physically and emotionally but I find the 6-7 months at ERI just a bit too long to wait, especailly as I'm now the wrong side of 35   Wishing you all the best for yoru next step whatever that is.

Roma, Donna, Lynn- hope you are all doing well  

Anyone heard from Jan at all? Wondering how she's doing and if everything's ok health wise after all her problems. If you're reading this jan, then I hope all is ok. Am thinking about you  

Love to all the other ERI girls, Debs, Anne, Maisie, Elaine (and anyone else I've missed)

Maz x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  

Apologies straight off if my personal messages aren't too great just now just trying to remember who's who and what stage/s everyone is at.

Jayne - hope work ok today and that hangover's not too bad!  

Maz - Glad you enjoyed the wedding at the Balbirnie - did I mention how much I love it there!  

Yvonne - glad you had a nice time in Berlin.  

Kat - sounds like you had a good time in Germany too.  Try not to worry about that weight gain - your detox  
should sort that out!  (my first constructive step after our negative result has been to join weightwatchers, so am going to do my best to shift as much as I can before FET in July)

Ooh - just noticed - 2 Lorna's (moonchild and Finbarina) will try not to get you confused!! 

Moonchild - looks like your test date is coming up?  Best wishes to you for that    

Carol - keeping fingers crossed for you.    


Had REALLY busy day yesterday - was out helping in the Scottish Parliament election campaign yesterday morning!! then came back, planted plants in garden, took garden furniture out of hibernation and put out in the garden, moved set of shelves out of bedroom, re-housed all the books from the shelves, re-organised and alphabetised all our 600 music CDs (I know, anally retentive tendencies    ), then cleared out and tidied the tenement common store room and selected the wallpaper for our bedroom - THEN collapsed into hot bath to relax.......

Not that I like to keep myself busy or anything!!   

Well, I guess I'd better go and do some real work (bit of a struggle at the moment - can't seem to concentrate).

Fiona
x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello All,

Sorry not been on for a while , had a few house probs like bath flooding through kitchen ceiling and new suite getting stuck in hall as delivery men couldnt fit it though living room door! 
Anyway, was after a bit of advice pleasE? I am on 2nd cycle at ERI and am down regging at moment, on day 12 of down regging today. Scan (in prep for stimms) due on Thursday but AF not arrived yet and am worrying. AF was due 5 days ago and i have all the usual cramps,back ache and tendency to cry at any moment but no AF. I know if it starts now it wont be stopped by Thursday as last cycle i bled for 7 days and spotted for about 5 after that. Has anyone else been allowed to stimm whilst still having AF or do you think i'll be made to down reg for a further week? Any advice appreciated as im going nuts. 
Thanks


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls sorry about the me post.

Had a really busy few days with famiy things for dh's 40th birthday which is today- had his brother over from toronto for a 48 trip and got roped in to going to our nieces dancing display last night- I was sitting there blubbing at all the parents doing normal stuff and proudly watching their girls.
convinced myself yesterday i might be pregnant- as temp up, off food, boobs stayed bigger even after the progesterone pain went away, then i just had some pinkish stained mucus which always heralds start of af.I'm heartbroken- why can't we have a child of our own? I can smell our baby's head and visualise us everywhere with one and it just hurts so much.3 attempts now and a poorish response on the last two.   I had so hoped to give dh the best birthday present to start his 40's off in style as we've had such a rough ride the last 8 yrs.I'm only on day 12 but last 2 times started bleeding on day 13.No point in testing.

Finbarina- your post had me back in tears- how thoughtful of your friend.Always remember.

Advice- they'll only let you stim when womb lining is less than 4mm I think so depends how much blood you lose between now and then.Some women don't bleed but are d/r enough anyway.

lorna xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi everyone - thank you so much for your thoughts, it is fantastic - honestly   

Sorry for being awol, felt incredibly unwell for the last 10 days (only now put all they symptoms together) - called the clinic today and Dr Raja wanted to see me straight away. And yup ohss confirmed. Got a small pocket of fluid, so bloods back tomorrow and might be on blood thinners. 

Absolutely no symptoms whatsoever, boobies not hurting at all now. But I'm not sure I would have noticed anything with my tummy pain. 

Sorry about the lack of personals - off to bed now for lots of rest in the next day or so. 

Lorna - don't give up sweetheart. Be brave until you know for sure. You sound like you might be exhausted. 

Love C xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

again just shorty...  

Lorna (moonie) - It may not be AF ... I know it might be but doesn't have to be. Keeping fingers crossed for you, hun!!!

Advice - I didn't have AF during DR either - happens sometimes when you're down regged fully.  

Jayne - BIG    from me to you & your DH!!! So sorry you had the  turning up!

Maz - so glad you had a fun time at the wedding!!   I've been pigging out a bit last week in Germany (well... I am German after all, and LOVE our food stuff!!!  ) but back to "good" today. 

Donna - are you going to see Julia again? We've been talking about you the last 2 sessions. 

Lorna (moonie) & Carol - good luck on Wednesday!!! 

Everyone else - hope you're doing ok!! 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening all,

Lorna, keeping fingers crossed for you.    .

Kat, you'll loose those pounds in no time with the detox.  

Carol, hope your feeling better soon.  Nice night in bed will be the best tonic for you.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Carol - so sorry - must have posted the same time as you...  BIIIIG HUGS from me to you and your DH!!

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Carol, the only people I have known who got OHSS also got a bfp so here's looking at you kid  

Lorna, it aint over tail the fat lady sings and she's not even warming up with her octaves yet so hang in there  

Advice, great to see you in the middle of treatment.  i know at the moment a weeks delay feels awful but if that's what they have to do to give you the best chance then it really will be worth it!

Lorna (Fin), how's you.  I really hope your meeting goes well next week

Kat, when's your next scan?

Yvonne, what you up to?

Fiona, well done you for going along to weightwatchers.  It looks like a mountain to climb at times so break it down into molehills for you to achieve.  It eventually becomes the new you.  I'm trying to lose a few pounds for my holiday but my heaviest weight was another four stone - but that just feels like a different person so keep going Fiona

Maz and Kirsty, good to hear from you to...better go for the news in bed

Hopefully will sleep a bit better tonight  

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all  

Carol - sorry to hear about the ohss, hope you get lots of rest over the next few days,  

Jayne - hope you got a good sleep last night and feeling a bit better today. 

Lorna - fingers crossed it's not over yet - hang in there xx 

Yvonne - glad you had a lovely time in Berlin...got the next holiday booked!? 

Fiona - I was knackered just reading what you've been up too - what a busy bee you are!  Remember and chill too 

Maz - get you with the hangover, what a lush!  You'd never catch me doing that!   Sounds like you had a fab time though.

Advice, Little Wolf, Kirsty and everyone else -  

My new trainers arrived this morning so no more excuses not to go running!  If you see an orange glow in the sky tonight above West Lothian, don't panic it'll just be me out jogging! 
I was out at friend's for dinner last night, she's got 2 children and her wee boy was born on the day I went into hospital for my first ectopic - it's always bittersweet seeing him, but he's such a wee cutie that he never fails to make me smile...and his sister who's nearly 3 kept giving me cuddles and telling me she'd missed me.   It's lovely and they're fab but it just reinforces whats missing in our life and that I want our own little bundle...oh well, think positive Lorna! 

Sorry that was such a downer to end on, I am actually feeling good today...though ask me that tomorrow when the legs are aching! 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope your all well today.  Carol hope your feeling better today and taking it easy over the next couple of days.

How did you get on your run Fin?  Are you training of the Race for Life?

How you getting on Jayne? Hope you had a better nights sleep, where are u planning on going on holiday?  DH are thinking about where we want to go on holiday, but I think we will wait until we know what the result of the treatment is before we book it.  I want a beach holiday so I'm in the process of trying to get a flat stomach for it, at least being off the beer and wine should get rid of my beer belly or wine waist !!

Maz, feeling better today?  Weddings can be so much fun, especially when u are up for it.

Any better go for the mo.

   For Carol + Lorna tomorrow.

Yvonne  x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Carol- you must feel really yucky poor you- but as Jayne says the only people I know who had ohss this far on were pregnant as the rising oestrogen compounds the problem so lets hope its a good sign.

Well its all over for me girls.I know my own body too well.I've been bleeding normally since last night and did a negative pee stick this morning.  We're gutted.Chat soon when I feel better.

lorna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Lorna, I'm so sorry    Nothing I type sounds right.  Cry, rant, cuddle, drink wine do anything you need to.  Take care of each other xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lorna,

Sorry to hear that.  Big    for you and DH.  Hope you feel better soon

Yvonne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning folks - thank you for your notes. 

just wanted to send Lorna a huge hug. I'm so sorry hun. Look after yourself won't you. 

I got my bloods back and they are not too concerned with them so quite relieved really. But did wake up at 5am with horrific tummy pains, I dread to think what it would be like to have really bad ohss. I'll do with my little pocket of fluid thank you. 

Anyway, dh has for the first time in 7 years taken a day to work at home (not off) to look after me so gotta be quick. 

Thinkin of you Lorna & Jayne.


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Lorna, just wanted to say I am so very sorry.

Thinking of you.

Take Care

Fiona x


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello

Just a quick look in just now - will pop back tonight to catch up.

First though - Lorna (moonchild) so sorry to see your post    . Look after yourself. xx

Carol - hope you are feeling better and   for tomorrow.

I just wanted to share our news from today - the appointment at the hospital went well.  Firstly they said that everything went as well as could be expected with response to treatment, so were quite hopeful for our prospects if we have to have a another fresh cycle.  Next, I thought I would have to wait until July to try for FET, but they said I only need to have 1 more period and then they can try the FET following the 2nd one - so that only takes us to the end of June - which is only about 9 weeks away.... - (gonna really have to step up the progress on that weight loss program   - thanks for the encouragement though Jayne!) - and to cap it all, I though it was about £1,000+ to have FET and I discovered today that it is "only" £475  .  Oh yes, and they don't see any need for me to have medicated cycle, so even if June's attempt doesn't work, there would be nothing to stop us trying in July as well (assuming we still have any embies left by then).

Sorry, got to dash ladies, but best wishes to you all.

Fiona
x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Haven't written for ages, so missied out on all the recent chat.  have been busy with selling my house, and work is crazy just now.  Anyway have been popping in to read what is going on and lovely to see a few new faces on this thread.
Firstly Lorna - just wanted you to know how sorry I am to hear about AF coming - it seems so unfair, especially with the timing around DH's birthday. My heart goes out to you and DH - its sometimes seems like such a long journey, but I know with your patience and detemination you will become a mum one day.
I have got some more IVF planned for July, but just trying to concieve naturally at the moment (if there is anything natural about going ' Right, hurry up I'm ovulating now!!).  it doesnt' help that DH is working away for the next few months! went to see my friends new baby last week who is just 3 weeks old - its lovely in some ways having contact with kids and babies, but it also makes you think - it could be me if...tough stuff.
Hi to everyone - Maz - have you got any more treatment planned? Sounds like you are living it up at the moment anyway!
Yvonne - I know how hard it is trying to plan hols around treatment - you feel like it runs your life so much eh.
Carol - wishing you best of luck for tomorrow,
Hi to everyone else, Kat, Jayne, Fiona, Lorna, Jan if you are out there?
Love, MJ xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna (moonie) - BIIIIG    from me & DH to you and your DH! So sorry to hear about  turning up!!! Sounds like my cycle last year ... you just know (but us "cheerleaders" try to change it  ). 

Maisie - glad you're still with us here .. you have been busy the last couple of months then ... I keep my fingers crossed that the abnormal natural conception will work for you!  

Have a blinking headache today ... wonder if we get some change in weather soon! 

As for my cycle ... well... would you believe ... I haven't got a clue!!! I know we're down for the 5th May (which is a Saturday??!) to start stimms, but I am not sure how I get contacted? Do I get a letter inviting me? Doubt I will have a dummy transfer as they've done that twice and I am totally shut down for the 6th month now.  Any info on a "Zolly" d/r cycle here from the Endo girls 

Big hugs and  to us all.  

Kat


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Guys

Hope you are all well.

Jayne, a little late (not been on as busy with work) just wanted to say I am so sorry that it never worked this time. It will next time definately.

Hi to everyone else trying to catch up on all the posts.

Been to ERI today to have a meeting with Dr Raja. We are proceeding with treatment and are booked in for IVF in November this year. I cant wait. But I have to loose some weight. Anyone done any decent diets that I can start now and the weight will come off by November. Looking to loose 2 stone!! Arrrgghh - Comfort eating, eh.

What has everyon been upto?


Neave
xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Neave, 

after my success so far I really can recommend the Carol Vorderman Detox!!! You're not going hungry, and losing fluid out of your skin tissues as well (cellulitis). One thing I warn you now though ... don't try Quinoa!!! It's just ... errrr.... disgusting?!


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cheers Kat

Will nip along to Waterstones tomorrow lunchtime and see what I can find on the Ms Vorderman front.

Just been reading you went to Germany to visit the parents. Hope you had a fabby time.

Neave

xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Visiting family was great - although short ... we only had 4.5 days really. Lots of relaxing or trying to .... and translating again and again .. both DH and mum speak the other's language to an extent, but when I am in the same room as them they just get lazy!!!   

Far too much good (?!) German cuisine, so have gained some weight but it's going down again. (if you're going for porridge - try a mix of water & apple juice instead of soy or goats milk .. it's yummie!!  )


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

it's really great to hear from everyone but only have time tonight to say hello to a couple of folk but'll be back tomorrow to be a better fertility friend  

Carol, good luck tomorrow - really hoping it's a bfp for you        

Lorna, I'm so very sorry about your period and the pain of still having to be tested tomorrow.    

I'm feeling a bit down...to say the least so will be back on tomorrow to hear the news and be a bit more up beat...

sorry for not saying hello to you personally tonight.....yes you...reading it now...  

will do tomorrow

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lorna- I'm so sorry that AF showed up the day before testing again. Sending you and DH all my love and a huge  to you both. It just sucks! Sorry I can't do anything to make this better. Am here for you though if you want to rant,cry etc..

Jayne- sorry you're having a bad day   , don't apologise. You're a fab FF   It's very early days yet so don't go expecting everything to be back to normal. Huge  coming your way   because you need it.

Neave- great to hear from you, hope all goes well with the weight loss! I need to do some of that too   Glad that you've got a date now for treatment, it'll be here before you know it. Just make sure you have lots of things planned for the rest of the year to keep you busy and not focusing too much on what is to come. I've always found it helps to have a life outside of IF too  

Kat- wow your ticker is counting down quick   Not long now! Sorry can't help with the zolly question, Donna would be your best bet probably (or Lynn ? I think she's been on it before or was that Roma I can't remember sorry   ) Just give ERI a call in the morning to chivvy them along. My last cycles I've had to have a baseline scan before they give out the stimms meds so maybe they'll want to do that to you too? Mind you can't imagine what they'd do with another photo of your insides   Good luck  

MJ- well done on getting the house sold that's great news! When are you moving then? Hope all goes well. Good news that you are cycling again. I'm down for July as well now so I'll probably be seeing you in the waiting room a lot! Know what you mean about the BMS, us too   Laura at ERI did joke with us at our appointment the other week that they find it hard keeping a straight face when they are telling couples they have to get jiggy at least 3 times a week. None of them are getting it that often  

Scots Fi- glad all went well today and you start FET in June! And it's a bargain too   Certainly cheaper than a fresh cycle so fingers crossed this is the one  

Finbarina- hope you survived the jog tonight! Did you get the trainers broken in then?

Yvonne- head much better now thanks   Wedding was fab but slightly hazy recollection of conversations  

Advice- lots of   for this cycle. Didn't realise you were in the middle of it already. Hope all is well for the scan on Thursday but try not to be too   if they postpone you for a week. It happened to me on my first cycle but everything still went fine and I got to ET no problem. 

Carol- what happened to you in the quiz tonight then? You disappeared! Hope you manage to sleep tonight and the pain eases off. Sending you lots of     for testing tomorrow. We are so overdue a BFP on here!

Right I'd best get off to bed girls (am mid cycle so trying to drum up enthusiasm for au natural   , sorry if that's      )

Catch you all tomorrow.  to all the other ERI girls  

Love
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

lorna honey am so sorry was so sure we would have some good luck on this thread this time   was really routing for you, sending you and steven a big hug and thinking of you honey, we are here if you need us 

carol good luck for today hon, yes everyone i know who has had ohss has been pregnant so fingers crossed let us know as soon as you can, good luck  

jayne sorry you are down it is to be expected honey you have been through so much, sending you and stuart a big hug to

i will come and do personals to everyone else later just wanted to check up on lorna and carol

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickly this morning, just wanted to pass on     for Carol today.

Jayne, I hope your feeling a little bit brighter today, sending you and your DH a big hug.

Lorna, hope your doing okay.

Will be back on later 

Yvonne xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just popped on to see if there was any news from Carol....

     

back to work.....

Jayne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

HCG of 205 folks, am a total and utter emotional wreck. The ohss still there and apparantly my ovaries are behind my womb with the fluid   but aint letting that get in the way of my........

           

THank you soooooooooooooooooooo much for your support, it's just the beginning, but wow have you been wonderful. Love me & the stowaways xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Carol- congratulations  I knew it from the ohss.Hope it gets better soon but at least you know symptoms means the pregnancy is ok.When is your scan date? I said to the nurse I was hoping 'the girl with ohss' was pregnant and she didn't say anything but I knew that meant she thought you were pregnant too.No names were mentioned!

Another ICSI success then- whats happening with our IVF results girls?  Who's next up? As expected BFN for me.Was a bit disgruntled to find out that i was supposed to be on menopur this time for stimming - apparently a letter right at the front of my file-but they gave me gonal f again which is obviously not working that well anymore.Right now feel like I don't want to put myself through it again but I don't want to give up either.

btw- there are spaces just now for july tx if anyone wanted to phone and try and get a slot if not its nov.

will chat when the cramps have died down...
lorna xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

omg thank you lorna -that is lovely. Thank you so much. What time were you in? I was there 8.40 or so. 

I'm sorry hun that you didn't get your bfp, I don't think you'd appreciate being patronised either. You and dh will get there one day when you find your path - keep believing that hun. 

Love me xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Carol,

Congratulations for you and your DH.      You both must be over the moon at the moment.  

Lorna, Hope your feeling better soon

DH taking me out for dinner so going for a shower and then off into town.  Will check in later.

Yvonne  xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Carol - woweeee!!! Congrats!! So glad you ended up with the  even though you have the nasty OHSS pain...  

Lorna (moonie) - sorry you had to go for the blood test hun - it's a nasty feeling, I know.

I'm going to catch up with Roma from stimms onwards I think ... still have to phone EFREC before I head out to the library.  



Kat

PS: We have a break end May to mid June - anyone up for meeting up again? 

**** ADVERT ALERT!!! ADVERT ALERT!!!****  
PPS: Anyone interested in American Football  We've got our first Saturday game this weekend, with Kick off at 5pm (entry is £3).


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls jjust checking up on carol

congrats honey i thought it might be a bfp with the ohss, good luck

lorna honey thinking about you hope you are ok 

jayne how are you? 

ok speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Carol,

FANTASTIC NEWS    . So pleased for you, you have a BFP. Good levels too   Fingers crossed from here on in then, really hope the OHSS symptoms settle down. I know what Kat (at least I think it was Kat that said it) means though I've yet to read of anyone getting OHSS that didn't get a BFP if they were able to get to ET.

But what is it with the IVF success rate   Does anyone know what last years results from ERI were   I meant to ask at follow up if they had collated them yet. Just seems to me that for those of us on IVF it just isn't as good   Maybe I'm being a bit over analytical about it though, but it does seem that way  

Lorna-  so sorry you still had to go and test, such a hard thing to do when you already know the outcome. Hope you've been able to go and do something nice with the rest of your day. Lots of pampering and treats are the order of the day/week/month. Here for you anytime hun  

Kat- am afraid I can't do the match at the weekend but am definitely up for meeting up sometime in May/June after I get back from holiday (am away fron May 5th -16th). Hope you get good news when you phone EFREC  

Love to all, got to go as supposed to be home by now oops 

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

just popped on to say CONGRATULATIONS Carol.  I am SO delighted for you.         If there is one thing I'm proud of...it's maintaining my perspective on life...and that is that whether someone else has a baby or not has no bearing on whether I have one or not so I know you'll think can Jayne REALLY feel good for me so close to her negative...but honestly....BRILLIANT.  Enjoy every moment!

Lorna,  you can sit next to me in the boat...    I'm really sorry  

Just popped on for a quick hello...well saying I'm back at work and getting new furniture and having to clear out the old etc.....

Having a nice drink of cava as I type, I guess, if I'm being honest, I'm really struggling after this go.  Was in floods of tears after not getting an Anya Hindsmarch bag at sainburys today.  The feelings of sadness just won't go away and I can't sleep properly.  I know things will get better in time...so hurry up!  

jayne


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Carol

WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL!!!!       

That's great news. Congratulations. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

That's a bit more like it! - a  to raise everyone's spirits.

Fiona
xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Kat - I am on zoladex for Endo and I have to phone next Wed when I get my jag at the doctors and they will then give me appointments.  Said I will go 2 wks after the jag for DT and then a week after that I will start the injections (i think!)

Carol - Congratulations on the  

Lorna - sorry to hear your news.

Fiona M


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

*Jayne*

You shouldn't beat yourself about not feelling back on form yet.

1. It's still really early days since your result; and
2. You'll still have lots of hormones zooming round your poor body with nothing better to do than take the p**s out of you; and 
3. You've already been amazingly strong and brave to go through the treatments you've had so far

- despite all of that you remain generous, concerned and so dignified. It's great that you have such a healthy perspective - I believe that it helps to celebrate and enjoy someone else's good news.

I was so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. I knew our chances of suceeding 1st time were pretty slim and so we are prepared to continue walking this rocky path..... but I REALLY wanted it to work this time for you.

I don't know what you and Stuart have decided to do - but whatever you decide please know that we will be here to support you.  . Meantime, sounds like you have lots of positive things to distract you - new furniture and having a good clear out! A woman after my own heart  (am off to Ikea this weekend!)

BTW - Where is Denia? Is it somewhere hot and exciting?

*
Fiona M* - well done on getting dates for your treatment.

*MJ* - Well done on selling your house (I take it you have sold it, wasn't too sure from your post? - are you staying in Edinburgh?). I know what you mean about ttc au naturale  

*Neave* - Good news getting a date for your tx and  with your weight-loss. As you will see, I have a bit of a mountain to climb myself on that front.

*Finbarina* - So, do tell. Are you all stecky today? How was that jog? You are an inspiration to those of us needing to increase the physical activity levels! 

*Maz* - hope you managed to get enthusiatice about the   Totallyh with you on that pampering idea too. I have booked myself in for a 'freebie' massage at John Lewis' on Friday (well, there is a redeemable booking fee to pay, but I need to stock up anyway  )

*Yvonne* - I hope you and your hubby had a nice dinner. Where did you go? Somewhere scrumptious!?

*Kat* - sorry I don't know anything about your drugs, so I can't offer any advice. Am sure someone round here will be able to help though.

Where do you play your American football? I have an American friend (I know, a bit stereotypical) who might be interested in going along.

Also, not sure about meeting up?!  Sounds a bit scary! Have you all met up before? Can't decide if I like the anonimity of the forum? Does that sound really unfriendly? Sorry, I don't mean it to be. I am known for being a particularly friendly sociable sort who usually makes all the social arrangements for me and my friends.... 

*Lorna* - hope you are doing ok today. Sending you a big 

Apologies to those that I've missed - I look forward to getting to know more about you all in due course. Wishing you all    and 

Well, not much news from me today. Just gettling settled in back at work. Adjusting to our negative result this time and thinking about next steps (FET), home improvements and maybe a wee holiday to look forward to?.... Diet not gone well today. Did REALLY well till about 9pm, then polished off the remainder of an Easter egg that my mum brought round the other day.... Oh well, there's always tomorrow.

Right, it's getting late now so I'm off to bed.

Sleep well!

Fiona
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quicky to see how you are all doing

i agree that icsi seems to be better rates at eri than ivf, i would have thought it would be the other way about in that they are choosing the sperm so may be weaker sperm resulting in weaker embries, however if male factor infertility is all thats stopping it i suppose that once you have embries then it would be easier from that point to get a bfp than if it was the woman who had problems, sorry i am rambling again. I do know people who have had success at eri with straight ivf though so dont loose hope     

jayne you are so strong and will get through this it is bound to take time, i was the same as you was so happy for other people who were on these boards and had success even though i was struggling but i know it is painful for others, it depends on the person. It was all the chavs that annoyed me, they get preg so easy and dont even want or look after the kids, life is so unfair  sorry you didnt get the bag i was going to look for one as well  

lorna how are you and steven honey 

carol you still on cloud 9?

ok hi to everyone else have to run just now but will def do personals soon, take care and good luck whatever stage you are at


scotsfi i have done a few meet ups and is scary before you go but everyone is really nice and i liked having faces to put to the names and stories, was nice to meet people in the same situation as normal friends dont really understand what you are going through. 

ok gotta go speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Just wanted to say thanks for being here to answer me queries when i have them.

Firstly, BIG Congrats to Carol & DH, that's wonderful news.

As for me, i had my scan today (been down regging for 15 days now) and AF only showed up yesterday (in full force) therefore Dr Thong said i need to down reg for another week so i go back next Thurs again for another scan. Grrrrrrrrr Not only that, i was travelling back to Fife in rush hour (8:45 ish) and got as far as Queen Street, Edin and guess what........ my car broke down! Then i phoned RAC and i ran out of money on my phone! 

Anyway, off to bed now as have back ache, tummy cramps and ache from head to toe and never felt so tired in my entire life. Will do more detailed replies tomorrow when i am awake and it's FRIDAY Yipee

Take care


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good evening all,

Hope you are all doing okay tonight.  Ended up at the Steading last night so a nice meal, only thing that was missing was a nice glass of wine but it was good to get out and not talk about ivf   .  

I completely know where your coming from Maz and Fiona, this is my last month before I start treatment and I am so trying hard to do it 'au natural' the only problem is DH is working long hours and not at home until late but so far we're managing it.  Its funny how easily men can be manipulated into something when you put your mind to it.   

Lorna, how your doing okay and the cramps have died down now.  I too tried to get an Anna H bag from Sainsbury's and failed, I've even got my mum searching the Sainsbury's in Glasgow to try and get me one but so far no luck  .  If I get two I'll give you first refusal or I'll sell it on ebay.

Kat, glad the detox is going okay.  I've got a friend you likes American Football I'll mention it to her, can you pay at the gate?

Advice2003, what a nightmare journey you had today and hope your feeling better tomorrow.

How you today Carol, I bet you and your DH still on cloud 9?

Anyway, DH wants the PC so I need to leave it there for the moment.  So glad its Friday tomorrow, maybe see DH for more than a hour.  Doubt it though as its a match weekend so I'll get no sense out of him especially on Sunday!!

Take care everyone 

Loads of     and    

Yvonne xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girls,

phoned EFREC yesterday and they told me to turn up today for a scan!  We thought I'd be starting around the 4th or 7th May with the stimms!!! 

Anyway, scan was ok, still have a small-ish cyst on the left ovvie, but else everything fine. Weight is down as well (I weighted in at 81kgs ... that's 5kgs lost since I started the detox a bit less than 4 weeks ago!!), BMI is between 30 and 31.

Got the updated forms to fill in at home and will be back for yet another scan on Thursday next week. And the starting on stims... unfortunately not my preferred Puregon Pen, Sharon (filling Ciara's position for 2 years) said they are going to use Menopur for me (ack .. don't like the mixing thing.. but will have to try) because I am now 6 months on Zolly.

*Advice -* what time are you at EFREC on Thursday? My scan is at 9:10am. Looks like we'll be cycling together.  So sorry you had a terrible day today. 

*Scots Fi - * we're training at Jack Kane Centre but playing our games at Meadowbank. The doors open at 4pm and we'll even have a small pipe band on Saturday (it's a game against the English after all!  )

As for meeting up - it feels a bit weird to meet a lot of unknown people, but believe me, Fi - it's a GREAT feeling to see someone in the waiting room you know ... I felt that way when I saw Kirsty and Donna there.  In total we had about 5 (?) meet-ups now, with different people joining at different dates. 

*Fiona M -* Yes, I got that information yesterday as well. They try to get as close to day 21 as they can apparently. I'll be a bit ahead of you then. 

*Kirsty -*great to see you're still on here from time to time.  How's the wee one doing?

*Jayne -* Don't worry about taking a break from the board ... it wasn't that hard for me last year as I just went in with the thinking "50/50 chance" and then of course the  turned up 2 days before the blood test. With all that Zolly in me for the last 5.5 months I didn't really feel like coming online all the time.

*Maz -* It actually was Lorna (moonie) saying the stats about OHSS. As for IVF - yes, you are right ... we didn't really have a BFP from IVF for a while .. did we actually have one since October 2005 out of our group

Finbarina, Maisie, Yvonne and everyone else I may have forgotten ... hope you are doing ok.

HUGS

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Vonnie - *Yes, you can pay at the gate.


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Carol

I have just read your news about your      I read your notice and burst into tears I am so happy for you.  I guess it is the hormones I am on day 12 of down regulating!!!  Let us know how you get on with your scan.  You Will be on cloud nine at the minute.   

Lorna big hugs I have just read your result I am so sorry. 


Jayne - how are you getting on?  I know what you mean when you do everything you should and feel positive and do not get the result you were looking for.  Sending you a big hug  


So have a scan next week to see if I have down regulated , keep fingers crossed.  I am getting plenty of rest and drinking lots of water  .

Big hugs to everyone 

Romaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

kat- woohoo- can't believe you're finally getting to start!  The pressures on now for the ivf girls- mind you wasn't Fiona IVF  Well done with the weight loss- you'll be fighting fit for this cycle.American football isn;t my thing- sorry  was forced to watch a very boring game in Glasgow 10 yrs ago when it just started over here and didn;t have  a clue what was going on. I'm sure it different now there's more atmosphere.I'm on for a meet up!

advice-what is it with us girls living in Fife breaking down on the way home from ERI? Hope the RAC didn;t take 6 hrs to get you home.Good luck with your cycle- its a bummer having to d/r for a 3rd week especially with the side effects- get lots of sleep.I had that the 1st cycle.Are you me? 

vonnie-I'm doing better today thanks.Starting to feel human again after all the drugs of the last 6 weeks- really knocks me for six as my health isn;t too great to begin with.Hope you get the bag 

scotsfi-I was pretty anxious meeting up the first time but everyone is lovely and we just have a blether about tx, IF and normal stuff- it usually involves cake or hot chocolate. Some girls prefer the anonimity too which is fine not to meet up.I find its been really helpful to meet other people going through the same stuff.Ach- hope you enjoyed the easter egg- don't beat yourself up about the calories- just rememeber chocolate is good for pregnancy its official so it must be good just now.

jayne- hope you're bearing up ok? Every cycle is different as you know - its completely normal to be feeling depressed after all you've been through- your expectations must have been higher after your positive last time.I find a negative always brings the IF into sharp focus when you can't just pretend everythings ok especially after the dust has settled a bit. Kind of forces you to examine the emotions. you're a fighter  and I know you'll get through the difficult times.we're here to help.

maz- the wedding sounded great.What was the bride upset about? Poor thing- weddings can be a bit stressful for the bride in my experience.  Just as well you invested in those fab shoes last time-I mean they're wedding survival gear aren't they? 

girls- just don't get me started on ttc naturally- what a grind when its timetabled.Of course I'm all set to go during stims or 2ww when you can't do it anyway just because the pressure is off 

mj- have you sold your house yet? Sorry i can't remember.It'll be good to be moving something forward this year for you.Good luck!

fiona m and neave and roma- good luck for your tx  

carol- hope you're not getting any worse? lots of bed rest for the ohss 

Finbarina,kirsty, hi whats happening?

I just wanted to say for those of us who know Jan/Silver6- I spoke to her today and the reason she's not been posting is she's having a terrible time.She's been off ill for 6 weeks and having tests for GI cancer and waiting for a colonoscopy next week . Its a very scary time for her and I'm sure she'd appreciate a group hug from us all.her luck can only get better health wise. Hang in there Jan we're thinking of you and rooting for you.              

love lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna (moonie) - Thanks for the update on Jan - I'll text her tomorrow. As for American Football - it's not everyone's thing and can be VERY confusing (we call it the "Chess of Sport" because it's actually fairly complicated!  ).  Hope you're doing ok, hun.

Off to watch Cold Case now.. speak later.

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick post girls....

Kat/Lorna- if you're texting Jan please could you pass on my love to her (I don't have her number). I can't believe how rotten a time of it she's had recently. I'm so hoping that everything turns out ok and it's not cancer. Tell her we're all thinking of her and sending her a massive 

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

just wanted to let you know I'm keeping up with all your news and will make time to catch up over the weekend.  Thanks for all your really kind words and nice thoughts

Jayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello everyone from a newbie.  I’m undergoing investigations at ERI and was really pleased to find this board.  I’ve not had time to have an in depth look so excuse me if I ask and daft or obvious questions.

DH and I have been ttc for a year and a half.  We got referred to ERI in November and had our first appointment in March.  We met with Dr West who seemed nice and also quite thorough.  She immediately put us down on the IVF list mainly coz of my age. 36.  She’ll know for sure after our next appointment with her in July whether it is totally necessary but she is pretty sure it is.  She took a blood test from DH and I have to give weekly urine samples for eight weeks (need to start soon but cant bring myself to put them in the freezer as instructed!).

As its highly unlikely we will reach the top of the list in the next year I thought we should get ourselves to the top of the list for self-funded treatment (even though I have no idea how we will pay for it) as I am told it is also quite lengthy.   I do tend to panic about statistics and think we’re better getting on with it now.  We now have an appointment in a few weeks, I’m kicking myself as cant remember the drs name but it begins with an S!  I assume this is an initial consultation before we are put on the list?  I’m a bit panicky as I need to lose weight will s/he hold it against me at the appointment?  I assumed it would be ok so long as I was at the right weight by the time we had our appointment for treatment?  I’d be grateful if anyone could advise.

I have a few other questions if you don’t mind?

1.	Does anyone have acupuncture in the Edinburgh area (or reflexology) with someone who specialises in infertility?
2.	What are the hours like for treatment at ERI, eg is there any flexibility.  How on earth do people fit jobs around going in and out for treatment?  Do you all have understanding bosses?!  
3.	Are there an local support groups?  Sometimes I feel like I really need to share this with my family and friends but we feel it will be easier to keep it to ourselves for now.  I guess this board will help but theres nothing like a good blether sometimes!

Thanks for reading my ramblings, these were my initial thoughts and worries and I’m sure there will be lots more.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

P


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Afternoon ladies, well I'm pooped - exhausted - emotionally wrecked after yet another big teary session at my ohss scan this morning. It just all too much to take in. Jane was wonderful this morning and just let me cry because she said I'd made her day being so happy that I'm crying all the time   

Anyway, the fluid has gone, ovaries still behind my womb but they are getting smaller and I am definitely on the road to recovery now and can focus on this baby getting to my six week scan. I spoke with the boss yesterday and he said he'd be happier if I didn't return to work next week and focussed on getting better before returning. What a superstar he is! Although I secretly think it's the thought of talking about ladies bits that scares him  

Pansy - welcome to our wee thread, I don't know the ladies overly well, but honestly what wonderful support and full of ideas and knowledge that will help you in your journey. I too had to do the wee in the freezer thing for months on end. Is actually very interesting being able to see what's happening   Dr wise I think you may have the new dr at the clinic. I had her for my tumm scan on wed and today. She is lovely, really nice. 

In answer to your questions (my opinion only)...
1. Acupuncture - I went to a lady called Rachael (can't remember second name sorry) who is based at napiers in stockbridge for a while. Didn't carry it on as I wasn't enjoying that much, but it's a personal thing. 
2. The clinics (once you start actual treatment) tend to run on a first come first served basis even though they give you rough time slots to stagger arrivals. It works quite well. As for work, it depends on what you do. I personally report to the md of a company who is incredibly understanding and knows about my treatment. But I do know him well and he is very supportive and flexible. Make sure that you don't get stressed by the work vs treatment arguement - it's hard enough going through it so try to find solutions to the bits of your life that you think might cause a problem. I went to work 3 days a week, ditched the gym membership, got a dog and life was instantly less stressful. However, this isn't always practical, but there will be options for you. 

3. Support wise. You have access to a counselling service via the clinic. Just ask for it if they don't mention it straight away. They didn't mention it with me until we went down the icsi route. Alternatively, this board has been amazing for me. The chat room is a really nice place to chat to others. Have a root around all the message boards and post on more than one. One thing that you will soon realise is that you are not alone and we have all had the fears and tears that you have been through and will go through. There is a newbie chat on a friday night specifically which can be really nice finding people at the same stage as you. 

I hope that this helps in some way, as I say just my opinion. There's no such thing as daft or obvious questions. I am the queen of those     Best of luck and feel free to pm me any time with any questions you may have and I'll always try to help. Cxxxx 


Jayne - thanks for popping in. What's new with you love? What are you doing this weekend? 

Kat - sorry american football isn't my thing either. I can hardly cope with being in the same room as any sport on the telly! Hope you're ok 

Lorna - glad to hear your're feeling a bit better fromt the drugs. Hope you feel like normal again soon. Give yourself some time hun. 

Finbarina - lots of luck for monday hun. Let me know how you get on ok? Pansy - Fin is starting out on Monday too, so another beginner. 

Maz - glad to hear the wedding was good. I got really tipsy at our wedding and we stayed at the hilton at the airport and it was the same night as the highland show. So we arrived at 1am to another party with all the posh people from the show and I got a cheer! 

Roma - you must be getting near ec? How are your scans going? 

Hi Vonnie, Kirsty and anyone else I have missed. Don't take it personally. I need to go to sleep badly just now   

Thanks again for all your lovely notes. Yep definitely on cloud ninety nine point nine here. Had to get up at 3am and have milk and rich teas to get back to sleep!   I think that's a good sign! 

Lots of love and luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Carol, I'm so glad your OHSS is clearing up allowing you to concentrate on the lovely baby you have growing inside.  Have you told anyone your good news yet and those you have - have they jumped up and down with joy?      

Pansy, welcome to the thread.  Lorna (Finbarina) is just starting out too, which is good as it can feel a bit weird when no-one else is doing the same things as you...   I had acupuncture this time round.  I went to Rachel, like Carol did and decided she wasn't for me.  I then went to Lena Fong at Mulberry House who I really liked a lot.  She's on maternity leave at the moment but is only off for three months then'll be back so if the timing is right you could go to her.  She likes to see people for three months prior to treatment.  When she went off, she passed me on to Jian at Mulberry House who was also very good.  She's much quieter than Lena but very good.  Time wise, most appointments are in the morning so normally I just pitch up a bit late to work or ask for an early appointment and metting up....I've never had the courage to attend one of the few meetings that have been arranged her although i did meet two girls I met on another thread which went a lot better than I thought it would  

Hi Maz, what you up to this weekend?  My mum gave me a hundred quid last Friday and told me to use it to go out with Stuart.  I can't decide to do Sunday lunch at the Balbirnie ( I like a wee glass of wine in the train) or Sunday lunch at Oloroso...what do you think?

Kat, when are you back at the hospital?  Have you started your stimms yet?  It seems to have taken you an eternity to get to this point after so many disappointments.  So GOOD LUCK  

Lorna, how are you coping with your negative result?  I hope you are taking care of yourself and doing nice things to help you as I know you must be hurting pretty bad at the moment.  Take care  

Roma, how's you? and what are you up to this weekend?

Yvonne, glad you had a nice evening in the steading - even if you didn't have any wine.  I know what you mean about trying not to talk about IVF all night  

Advice, good luck with another week of downregulating - I promise, egg collection will be here before you know it  

Kirsty, good to see you around a bit more again.  Do you feel you're more together and organised (and so experienced as a mum)   that you have a bit more time to yourself again?  Are you getting out with C (know I'll spell it wrong if I try)  in the nice weather?

Scots Fi, thank you SO MUCH for your nice comments.  I really appreciated them.  It doesn't matter if it's your first or sixth go, it really is disappointing and so I hope you are taking care of yourself and doing nice things to help you feel a bit better.  They do say though that you shouldn't think of IVF as a one of but like a course of antibiotics...think I'm nearing the end of the weeks supply though    Oh and by the way, Denia is in Spain.  Our friends own an apartment there so we booked cheap flights last year and obviously accommodation is free!  We have a good laugh together and another couple are hopfully coming so it gets a bit mental when the six of us are there   

Fiona M, good luck on getting started soon.  

Donna, I'm looking forward to the Hearts Hibs game in a couple of weeks as I chose not to go to the game at Easter Road.  I'm taking my godson to the Aberdeen game next week.  I took him to the Cup Final last year and now he wants to go all the time  

Finbarina, I know I've already said it but all the best for Monday and hears hoping you get some answers and a date to get started   

Well, me - I've been on the booze all week so have a very tiny small hangover this morning    I'm seeing Dr Thong for our post treatment meeting in a couple of weeks but there aren't going to be any amazing answers there as he was hoping as much as us that it would work at embryo transfer!  Will let yous know how I get on.  Am trying to drink lots of alcohol AND loose weight for my holiday...a tough job but someone's got to do it!  The good news is, my birthday is in a couple of weeks so hoping to get some nice holiday clothes then.  

Oh well, I've got a lot of furniture to empty for Monday as it's all getting lifted then for the news stuff coming on Tuesday.  

have a great weekend, whatever you're up to 

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- your holiday sounds like a great idea- just the thing to take your mind off tx for a while.I might try Lena etc next time round- I did get more eggs when i used acupuncture but was stimming for longer so who knows.I used Rachel at Napiers too and found her really nice  but not too knowlegable about IF/IVF though hopefully she's learnt loads in the last year.Found it too painful and on top of the injections- nah!  Hope you have a lovely day spending your treat money wisely. new furniture- whats a great idea- ours is 'well worn' with the dog 

Carol- how are you feeling? Hope you've not disappeared to hospital or anything 

Oh thats the plumber at the door- need to go chat soon everyone

lorna xx

he's got a t-shirt with sperm penetrating an egg- we've got to have it


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I typed a huge reply this morning but my laptop crashed and I lost it!    Hopefully I can remember most of what I wrote.

Carol - I know I've already said but congrats again!   I hope your taking it easy, and what a great boss to let you have the extra time off xx

Jayne - hope you've managed to get a couple of good nights sleep...and that the hangover has eased off (just in time for another drink tonight...I've just opened the wine ).  I've just checked your ticker and 3lbs lost already is fab   YOu'll be looking great for that holiday, sounds like it'll be wild time and as though you might be checking into rehab on your return!   Oh it might be worth checking out Anya Hindmarsh's website as it seems as though you might be able to re-order limited edition blue & green bags (though doubt you'd want a green one! ).

Pansy - I'm a newbie too, and the girls have been great at welcoming me to their wee gang  . Like some of the others I aslo had acupuncture with Rachael Forrest at Napiers in Stockbridge.  I felll pregnant after 8 weeks worth of treatment and the fact it was ectopic was my body's fault and not the acu.  I found Rachael to be 'ok' but I didn't feel I clicked with her so will probably look elsewhere if I was start again. 

Lorna - Hope you're doing ok and being nice to yourself.  

Roma, Kat , advice2003, FionaM - loads of luck for your treatment xx 

Yvonne - Not long to go now sending loads of luck xx  The night out without any mention of IVF sounds like a good one, I know how easy it is for this baby thing to take over your life. xx

Kirsty - hi how are you and that cute little lad of your doing? xx

Fiona - Hope you are doing ok and being good to yourself.  Don't worry about the weight loss it'll happen plus it's so much easier to eat healthy food in the summer. 

Maz - how are you?  have a good weekend x

Phew!!  I'll have to top up my wine now!  

I've not had a good week as I've been choked with the cold so been feeling pretty rubbish, all good now though thankfully. Had a very busy day today I was up really early and went for a run then did some yoga and then renewed my season ticket all before 9:30am!!  I was then out cutting the grass, and cleaned the house...I'm knackered!   Also had a few trips to Homebase to get some plants and a strimmer - oh the excitement!   
Tomorrow I'm going shopping to Ocean Terminal with my mum and sister, I've got about 5 weddings this year and really need something to wear...any excuse to shop! 
I've got my appointment with Dr Ding on Monday, it;s not till 3pm so got plenty to get myself in a tizz about it, though I think we're planning on going somewhere nice for lunch before to try and relax a bit.  Thanks for all your good wishes and I'll let you all now how I get on.


Take care all and enjoy the rest of your weekends 
Love Lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just lost a huge post  will try and do a small one again as not got much time

finbarina its so annoying when loose a post, site must be playing up, you sound like you are keeping yourself busy, good luck for appointment on monday 

lorna the plumber has a t-shirt with sperm and egg??     i once saw a baby t-shirt with ivf baby my daddys a [email protected]*er on it  i thought it was quite funny but wouldnt put it on a baby, have to laugh about what we go through or would crack up  how are you feeling? thanks for the update on jan 

jayne holiday sounds fab and new furniture will be nice, hope you are having fun with all that alcohol and well done on the weight loss  take care, we are doing fine thanks been getting out and about lots am never in, is hard getting all the housework etc done but who cares. I havent been feeling quite right since the birth but will hopefully get back to normal soon  am not complaining he is worth it, just wish it would happen for all of you aswell 

carol glad you are recovering hope you are taking it easy, i cried all the time aswell it is a funny time with all the shock, excitement, worry etc. Take care

pansy welcome honey i saw a reflexologist in lasswade called doris wylie i can send you her number if you want, it is daunting starting out but you will be fine, are you seeing the red team just now? i know it wont be long before you have a freezer full of pee  i used to go into eri for scans/ bloods etc at 8am is usually an open clinic so the earlier you get there the quicker you were seen, my boss was very understanding although i just told him i had to go to hospital and not what for. If you have any questions just ask, can pm me anytime and if you feel like you need to chat dont mind meeting for a coffee or something, i know some people find it hard to see someone with a baby so i understand if you want to talk to one of the other girls on the board instead. Everyone on here is lovely and will offer you lots of support, there is also a counsellor at eri if you need to see them.

fiona, maz, kat, roma advise, yvonne hope you are all good

jan sorry to hear you are going through a hard time hope everything goes well, thinking of you honey.

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope u are all having a great weekend.

Lorna, i think we have a fewthings in common, how spooky! thanks for your reply.

Pansy, welcome to this thread. I have also had same tests you are having, i didn like the thought of the samples in the freezer either, was terrified someone would go to the freezer and find them! Had labels on them saying 'do not touch' !!
If you have any questions, everyone on here is brilliant and so so supportive. I am not good at posting, useless in fact, but i try!

Kat, it does look like we will be cycling together. What time were you at ERI on Thursday? I was there just after 8 am & got taken about 20 past i think. This Thursday i have appointment at the same time as you, 9:10 !! How are you getting on? I am totally exhausted,mind you not had a minute really to rest but am going to take it easy this week and especially once i start on stimms.
How do you know what you are getting for stimms? Do you ask? I never seem to get told anything when im there. Last time i had the puregon pen which i found easy to use, hoping i get that again.

Ok, better go for now, there is a creme egg in my cupboard screaming out to be eaten and gotta do some ironing. 

Speak to you all tomorrow, best wishes, J


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Advice* - I asked them - well, I asked them if I would get my Puregon pen ... and Sharon told me they had to give me Menopur because of the whole Zoladex for 6 months...  Mixing up own stuff... yay ..not!!! 

I was late on Thursday ... our appointment was 11am but due to bus stop and go at Princes Street we only arrived at 11:15. So way before you. 

What are you going to wear on Thursday/what do you look like? Just so we can talk maybe a bit in the waiting room.

Off to watch cinema now ... still totally shattered from yesterday but we won 20:8 against the Bombers. Smaly bll crowd though ... probably because of the Hibs game... 

Anyone going to the Beltane Procession tomorrow?

Kat


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kat, Well done on your win

Excuse my ignorance but what is the Beltane Procession ?

Anyway, i have blonde (frizzy!) hair, sort of bob length and not sure what im wearing (depend on what i iron the night before) but probably black jeans and boots and t shirt with black cardi. Do u look like your pic? Will you be on your own of with DH? 
Enjoy the cinema. Im off to iron and have my creme egg.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello.

I am a newbie who sat to scared to say anything to anyone in the waiting room, which is very unusual for me.  My hubby and I were TTC for over 9 years and for various different reasons that was us just at the top of the list in Jan.  I started my injections in Feb, after being told that we weren't great candidates for IVF due to a couple of different things.  However, I managed to produce a few eggs, 3 fertilized, 2 embies were put in and 1 of them took    
Our baby is due Nov 28th which is a special day for us, as a very good friend of ours will be celebrating her 10th birthday then. 

I'm wishing everyone on here all the very best.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lorna (Fin)  just popped on to see how you got on at the hospital yesterday.  Hope it went okay....

Lanky, congratulations on a bfp

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you all are doing okay.  Had a food weekend despite DH having to work on Saturday.  Glad to hear you are doing okay Jayne, good result for the Jambos on Sunday, perhaps Europe is on the cards again.

Lorna (Fin), hope everything went okay yesterday.

Congrats on the BFP Lanky.

Pansy, welcome to the thread, I'm fairly new but the thread is a great way to talk to those in the same position as you.

Anyway I'll log on later for more personals.  Will get time as I'll get the pc to myslef as footie is on tonight

Yvonne  xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi from another newbie.  I had been posting on the Midlothian County Thread but Debs told me about this one.  I have read through a number of the posts and have to say that I have learned so much already.  Myself and my hubby have been TTC for 3 years.  On our first ICSI cycle I got 22 eggs so they all had to be frozen.  We have had 3 negative FET's so far but it wasn't until I read some of the posts on this thread that i heard you all talking about blastocysts and looked into it further.  This is what we have decided to do for our last FET which was done yesterday.  Luckily we had 6 frosties left and 1 went to Blasto stage and apparently starting to break open the zona  which is supposed to make it easier for the embie to implant   .  We will find out on 9th May. It is still a bloody awful wait but at least it is not a full two weeks.

I just wondered if anyone had any experience of doing the same thing?  As normal every twinge, pinch, ripple I am thinking the worst.  I really hope it works this time as I honestly don't know where we will find the money to do another cycle.  We ended up going private to Nuffield in Glasgow even though we live in Edinburgh (they couldn't take us for about 6 months self funded and we have at least another 2 year wait for any NHS funding  )

Anyway, even if this doesn't work this time I just have to say a huge thank you to you all for letting me know about doing it this way instead as if it wasn't for this site I don't honestly think the Nuffield would have told me even now  

Look forward to speaking to you all.

Emma

 BUT STILL 9 WHOLE DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*EMAC & Lanky *- welcome to our little group.

*Advice - * Just had a phone call from EFREC asking if I'd be happy to switch appointments to tomorrow as Thursday is a very busy day for them... :O So won't see you this time (but am sure that we'll see each other at some point for the regular scans! 

As for Beltane Procession - it's one of the fire festivals in the old druid/celtic calendar. It's the rising of the May queen and involves quite a lot scantily clothed people actually!!  But was a fun night, if too many people just went along to see the bare breasted women (and men) and to get drunk unfortunately.

My friend and I walked from Kirkhill along the old Railroad to Roslin Glen, through the glen and up to the chapel. WONDERFUL walk and a pretty good workout to boot!! 

Anyone else going to be at EFREC tomorrow morning? I've got my appointment at 9am.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Wel, its lovely to be such a growing thread again! 

Very long post warning!!

pansy- welcome to the thread and good luck with your journey! I've never seen Dr West- is it the red team maybe?Sounds like it from the tests you're having done-I think the red team is everything else other than IVF which is the 
blue team but I may be wrong.I had acupuncture at Napiers in Stockbridge with my first cycle with Rachel- my best cycle yet for embryo numbers, but i found it too painful on top of all the other injections to try again.Different for everyone and a good starting point pre tx.there aren't any official support groups surprisingly in Edinburgh, but we do meet up from time to time for an informal get together which everyone is welcome to.We're always here for a chat and advice.

lanky- wonderful news for you!Congratulations.Care to go into your IF history a little to give us something to latch on to- I like to read about other people who've had sucess when the odds were against them.Coreens our good friend too at the clinic.We were her first case when she started last year and alwys nice to get someone you know.of course she had a red team baby against all the odds so she's been there.

EMAC- glad you found the thread.I've got my fingers crossed for your  FET and blastocysts are the way to go- You might want to check out my ramblings on what i've found out below. ERI have only just started to do some blastocyst transfers- i guess NHS labs are slower to catch up with places with more finances. if you've got a hatching blastocyst you've got a great chance  

kat- that walk sounds lovely-wish i'd known about it. We were thinking of dancing round the huge standing stones behind our house on May1st...might give some of the neighbours coronaries though- and I've only just realised we missed it!Good luck for your appointment and getting started again.Exciting and it been such a long haul to get to this stage for you.Fingers crossed. 

Advice- good luck on thurs too. 

Fin- how did you get on?hope your cold is better and you got a great new wedding outfit.

How's everyone else?I've been doing a lot of research about what to do next and after a lot of thought decided to share it with you. Either the info is relevant for you or not but either way info is power.Jan alluded to this stuff last year but I didn't think it necessarily relevant to me but now after failed cycle 3...

I've been doing a lot of rooting around re tx and some kind girls I tracked down have given me some great links to information which i feel duty bound to share with you.I don't want to dispirit anyone because we all know standard IVF does work, its just i feel that it won't for us after not a sniff on 3 cycles and my age etc and the unexplained nature of our problem.Its really opened my eyes to why ivf has such low sucess rates especially as you get older and I can see a course of action for us albeit we can't afford it and the txs are experimental but they are available and they would give us the best chance or at least some definite answers as to why we can't conceive. Even if you're not interested in doing the tx yourselves, there is vast amount of information on this website about IVF which I've never seen written down elsewhere and is definitetly worth a look. Mo- in particular this DR explains why menopur actually can be a bad thing for older women and they have tweaked protocols to help improve egg quality.Interesting in the light of what menopurs company claim.

Dr Sher, is a leading pioneer in the IVF field and to cut to the chase is the guy who did the clinical trial of complete genetic screening of embryos that was in the papers earlier in the year.They found 65% of a healthy young  fertile womans eggs are chromosomally abnormal which explains why it takes so long for fertile people to get pregnant.This figure is much higher than anyone expected.It also explains most 1st trimester m/c. In the infertile group who had screening for IVF embryos, they implanted an average of 1.3( obviously an average )genetically normal blastocysts and got pregnancy rates of 74% even in difficult cases.That is a staggering success rate particuarly when less than 2 embryos are replaced.None had immune issues which were not treated.Thats the other big thing they test routinely for immune issues before you embark on IVF and find 50% of unexplained IF women have immune problems preventing implantaion.There a good run down on the tx's and how they are constantly adapting them to what is successful.

Early genetic testing CGH,which is not the same as PGD available some places here- that only looks for specific problems on 12 chromosomes not on all 23 chromosomes and gives no clue as to whether the embryo is competent to produce a pregnancy although great for people with known genetic problems.They maintain that only eggs that make it to blastocyst are competent from their studies which makes you realise what a  gamble it is to replace any two embryos at day 2 or 3.Its just down to blind luck whether they select the right one and the chance is higher if you're under 35. We've never had any embryos go on to divide into blastocysts which again makes me wonder.

The one drawback is that it takes more than 5 days to test embryos which mean they have to be frozen and put back in a later cycle. They have developed a new freezing method called vitrification which has a successful thawing rate of more than 95% also a huge leap forward.So they take the embryo sample on day 3, vitrify it, test it, thaw it the next cycle and culture it to blastocyst. It can be replaced on a natural cycle.They call it staggered IVF ( St-IVF).The girl on here who's having tx  at the US clinic is 38 and had 10 embryos of which ony 1 was normal.Apparently thats normal for her age.Makes you think.

Nottingham CARE where i was going to contact anyway for immune testing, is collaberating with DR Sher's SIRM clinic and is doing the UK clinical trial on this testing as we speak and are hoping if the figure stack up to roll it out as a tx later in the year.

That would be better than travelling to Las Vegas or elsewhere mind you the exchange rate is very good just now and you only have to be there 10-14 days for tx and presumbaly at a later date for ET.All very expensive but they do some outcome based risk where qualifying couples don't pay if they get a negative so they must be pretty sure they'll get more positives than negatives- I know they select you etc etc.

The website for a browse is excellent for all sorts of other info- they also recommend Ziita wests protocols- is

www.haveababy.com

check out 'optimizing IVF outcome-clinical considerations'
'preimplantation genetic diagnosis(PGD)a commentary on its utility in IVF'
'egg/embryo competency testing (ECT)in ART- a pathway to improved reproductive performance following IVF'
'embryo vitrification opens up a new horizon for medically assisted reproduction'
' assessment of embryo quality:selecting the best embryos to transfer using CGH'

and the bit about poor responders if that applies to you.

I know this is all experimental just now but lots of women are having success with immune tx and now with CGH testing.I think it will become the norm in years to come but you can imagine some clinics where money is  more the motivator might be resistant to having couples be sucessful from less cycles.Just a thought. it might be more expensive, but for us the thought of doing multiple cycles with no real knowledge of whether it will work is more expensive in the long run especially if you're left with nothing at the end.Maybe this way we'll get a reason for it not working to help us accept it or look at other options.maybe we have no genetically normal eggs- incidentally the egg can compensate for a certain amount of genetic problems with the sperm but you can have  genetic sperm testing done for a few hundred £s- also done as routine before couple start at SIRM.

I'm rambling on sorry, but i hummed and hahed about sharing the info with you as some of it I found quite depressing  but I figured you might want to look again at whether embryos are left to blastocyst, assisted hatching etc are carried out when you choose a clinic. 

love lorna xxx



/links


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone for being so nice. 

I read somewhere to drink pineapple juice............so I did, by the bucket load!
Apart from that, I didn't do anything thing else, I just did ET then went window shopping with hubby.  I had been and bought 3 new DVDs to sit and watch, but as of yet, I still haven't seen them!
Quite literally 5 days post trans, I started to feel a bit different, and I really couldn't make up my mind if it was AF or pg.  2 days later, on the Friday, I had some light bleeding, so thought I had caught AF in time, and then smoked 2 **** in the space of 10 Min's (gave up smoking ages ago!!!!!!!!!) then when I went to the loo 2 hours later, I nearly fainted when I realised I wasn't bleeding.  I pretty much knew then that it had worked, and spent the next half hour apologising to "anyone who might be in there!"   Next day, the vomitting started and has hardly stopped.

I have my booking in tomorrow at my GP.  I'm a bit later as I was hospitalised with dehydration for a few days, still not feeling fab, but hey ho wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Lorna, thanks so much for the info and the link to the website.  I will definitely be checking it out.  I have to say I did get the impression that the Nuffield were quite happy for me to stroll along doing the same thing rather than allowing the embryos to get to blasto stage.  It was me that suggested it to them   The embryologist did say to me when only 1 out of the 6 developed to that stage that this was very normal.  I didn't care to be honest, we only need one!

Thanks so much again.  I am away to have a scan through just now.

Emma


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

EMAC said:


> I didn't care to be honest, we only need one!
> 
> Thanks so much again. I am away to have a scan through just now.
> 
> Emma


Good luck with your scan. I had the same attiude........"we only need 1 good one!"


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

lanky- poor you with the vomiting.The things we have to go through!Hope it settles though it is a good sign as it develops a healthy placenta so says the current research by the MRC.

Emma- at least you've got a good one on board and theres every chance of a good outcome  Hope you don't need any of the info  Out of 19 embryos in 3 cycles we've had 2 grade 2's put back each time and none to freeze  and a sfar as I know none went on to blasts which makes me think theres a quality issue.I'm 37 as well.

Off shopping for some food- low cal as had to go up a dress size yesterday and finally realsied its not just that nexts sizing is out its all the shops i.e. its me thats bigger  

lx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Lanky, I hope you don't feel too bad for too long.  Hate to say it but a friend of mine was ill for a good few months.  She wouldn't change a thing though and has a beautiful baby boy.

Moonchild, thanks for the message.  Are you going to have another cycle, where about are you with the proceedings?  We had kinda hoped that out of 18 that fertilised that one would make it through.  You never know it my just be this wee fella that is on board just now.

I think I am right in thinking that the embryo should be implanting just now if not yesterday.  It was 6 days old when I had the transfer so technically I am on day 7.  Feeling wee tingly feelings in my stomach.  Probably complete anxiety   any info would be great.

Cheers Emma


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Emma-could well be impanting now especially if it was hatching at ET. One thing I;ve learned and so must you from reading all the symptoms on 2ww diaries and having been through it a coupel of times is they are so difficult to tell from the progesterone side effects.Some people are pregnant and have no symptoms at all, others are convinced AF on its way.Only advice i can offer is to try and take each day as it comes, try positive visualisation and anything relaxing, gte your feet up as noften as possible and try a warm- not a hot  water bottle couple of times a day for 10-15 mins- just warm enogu to aid blood flow,.you might also try acupuncture from week 2, take your antenatal vits,lots of water and healthy eating and lots of distraction.I was ok till day 10 this time - always the same so do whatever is right for you and not what other people say you should and shoudn't do.Have you got the hypnotherapy IVF companion cd- definitely a big help in staying calm and focused- i got it the next day from their website.

lorna xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks so much Lorna.  It seems to have calmed down a lot now.  I will definitely look for that CD.  As for Vits, I am only taking folic acid but am eating everything in sight that looks green to give me as much iron as poss and have been juicing every veg possible.  Just out the shower and about to curl up on the sofa and watch a good movie.  Have also been checking out the link you sent.  Are you thinking of going?  It is tempting even though I am sure it will be pretty expensive but watching their video and listening to the positive results, you can't help but get caught up in it.  I shouldn't even be thinking about that at the min, let's get this week over with first  

I will sign off just now, nearly another day over.

Thanks again Emma.

 - definitely banned!!!!


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Little Wolf, DH has just found a message on his mobile from ERI hoping to rearrange our Thursday appointment too. Guess they want to move it to tomorrow instead, like yours but cant phone them now. Will phone in morning from work. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Let us know how u got on when u get back.

Must go for now, will do replies tomorrow, take care all.


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Emma.

Hope all goes well for you.

Have you tried EDEN ORGANIC VEGETABLE COCKTAIL?  Its a bit of an acquired taste, ie I love but hubby cant stick it!

I forgot to say a few other things.  I have a very BIG PMA. And I kept hearing the same the song over again.  Oh and the one I don't recommend is having my Aunty dying and becoming my guardian angel   But thanks again Aunty Jean.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Just popped in to catch up.  All the furniture arrived yesterday and it looks brilliant.  I wouldn't let Stuart eat his spaghetti (with a tomato based sauce) on the new fawn setees so we sat at our new dining table instead...wonder how long this'll last for  

Have a good day

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up cant speak long again as dh and caelan have man flu, thank goodness dh has gone to work though or he would drive me mad   men are murder when they are ill, better go and c to wee man though 

lorna all of that research is very interesting, are you thinkling of going for it? a wee holiday in the states on the cards 

lanky congrats on your bfp, i was very sick for the first 5 months, hope yours clears up before that but is a good sign and is well worth it, take care 

jayne glad the furniture is good

emac good luck for testing honey   sounds promising

advise, kat, donna, jan, vonnie, pansy, fin, lynn and everyone i have missed hope you are all well and will do personals soon,

take care kirsty xxxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are well.

I’m not doing too good following my appointment and struggling to deal with the range of emotions that have surfaced ( I think I buried a lot since the ectopic) – so I might not be about much for the next wee while as I need to get my head sorted.  I’ve spent most of the last 2 days in tears and going back to blaming myself for everything and feeling like a failure – everyone can tell me otherwise till they’re blue in the face but I’m not able to accept it at the moment.  

I could rant on for ages but I’d bore you all and would really sound like a fruit loop,  please spare a thought for my H who is having to cope with this looney!

Take care all 
Lorna xxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Fin, I know I don't know you at all but just read your message and am so sorry you are feeling this way.  It is so hard sometimes to stay positive isn't it.  Just remember that it has to be YOUR time sometime though.  This probably doesn't mean much as I don't tend to hear these words myself when it all goes horribly wrong but it WILL happen.

Best of luck  

Twiggy, thanks for the message and Lanky thanks for the tip re the juice.  I will try anything at the minute.  Been getting a few twinges again so I think it unlikely it has worked again   but it's not over yet.

Lorna, I have been looking at that website again.  My DH and I were thinking about going on holiday if it doesn't work again this time so maybe a trip to New York could be on the cards  .  I don't understand though how it would work.  I went through my first cycle in August last year but had to freeze them all and have only just used the last frosties  .  What would we do if that happened again.  I can't imagine we would have to keep jetting of to the states.  As much as that would be lovely I don't think the bank manager would be too happy  .  I am going to look into it further tonight anyway.

Anyway, thanks again everyone for the tips and hope you are all lucky.

Emma x


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello everyone, very quick one from me so apologies in advance for the lack of personals as I haven't read through the boards yet - but I thought I'd give you all a laugh. 

So convinced was I that I was not pregnant and it had all been a horrible mistake on the hospitals part, that I had lunch with dh in p.st gardens (obviously not mentioning anything about my worries to him - that would have been to easy). No kissed him goodbye back off to queen st and promptly went to boots and bought one of those digital tests (add this to the two I did last week)........

Ok so now I'm on George St thinking, right, need a loo. Went to starbucks in waterstones - aaaaaarrrrggggh out of order.....but don't panic espc is next door! So in I went, and yer "browsed the houses for a bit" and then casually went off to the loo. Yep came up pregnant straight away and I doddled about in the loo for an age staring at it. 

Then came out and there was a lady who had obviously been waiting for ages, so I smiled then just as she shut the door I realised I'd left the wrapper in the bin - which was an open bin and she would have seen it straight away!!!!!! 

I jumped in the car home and have acted very normal in front of dh. I am praying for some sign soon as total mentalness is the only symptom so far and I'm verging on needing help soon     

Hope everyone is ok. Love Caroline xxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Carol,


Am I reading this right??  You have a BFP and still havent told hubby yet?

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

BTW its a big shame that I dont know you..............I was in the area about 3:30 today.  Walked about in George St for a wee bit, and enjoyed a Starbucks


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Caroline* - LOL at your wee trip (now that's literally!!!  ) to ESPC. I can't even imagine how it feels to have to get the proof ... but you better stop now, ... STEP AWAY FROM THE PREGNANCY TESTS, MISSY!!!  You're pregnant ... and can use the money for the tests on other things...   

*Emma* - hun, keeping fingers crossed for you!!! So hope that you'll get a positive and that the  stays away!!!!

*Fin* - oh, hun    ... I know how you feel ... I have that from time to time... it's just not fair how our mind works, isn't it? Blaming ourselves because we're "defective". Having a good cry helps. I for my part am trying to play it down what we all here are going through far too much and hardly cry (and that is not a good way to deal with things either).  Hope you'll feel better soon.

*Advice* - when were you at ACU today? We arrived at 9:15 am ... blinking Edinburgh traffic/roadworks and all that!!!    If you were there that time, DH and I were both wearing red jackets and were sitting on the wall beside the receptionist!  I'm due back on Tuesday for scan...

*Kirsty* - Man Flu, eh? Yep, had DH going through that already this month ... and the cough even got worse, but does he go to the doctors? Heck he won't!!! 

*Jayne *- what kind of dining table do you have? Ours is giving up (we've got one of those foldy ones that are very slimline) and the chairs are now going left right and centre ... want an oval one and not too big as we have it in the kitchen, but cannot find any oval ones!!! 

*Lanky *- Vegetable cocktail? Ah ... don't think I could stick with that .... I can drink tomato juice and carrot juice (with fruit) , but a whole cocktail? HUH!!! 

*Lorna (moonie) *- thanks for the information, hun. Something to look into definitely. As for dancing around the standing stones behind your garden ... now ... what's so wrong with that   Have you read Ben Elton's book and seen the movie? 

*Donna * - HALLOOOOOOO... are you still out there

*Pansy *- welcome to our group! 

Hugs to everyone else!!! 

As for me - cysts left and right ovary but too small to warrant any treatment. Suspect they will be aspirated at EC as long as they behave until then. Got my bag (took my old one with me) full of Menopur stuff (I WILL SOOO MISS MY PUREGON PEN!!!) and will start stims tomorrow morning for 10 - 14 days and then it's EC. Cannot believe it's now 1 year since I started the last cycle (stupid cysts!!!  )!! First scan to size follies is on Tuesday next week. *I'm soooo out of the loop ... is it still turn up at 8am and then wait or do we have to get appointments for the scans?*

I feel I need a meet up again ... sometime after 19th May ... and if the weather holds maybe we could go this time to the Botanics? Who would like to join and which dates?



Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Getting quite nervous now, start my stimms on 24th May (wedding anniversary and DH's birthday!) and have dummy transfer this Friday.

can't believe it's all coming round so quick.  Had my last zoladex inj today.

AAARRRRGGGHHHH!  

can't wait to get started but nervous as well.

Hopefully Friday will go ok.

Speak soon
FionaM


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lanky - eri very kindly confirmed my bfp to both of us last wed....it's my pea brain that;s in denial lol 

xxxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

carol548 said:


> Lanky - eri very kindly confirmed my bfp to both of us last wed....it's my pea brain that;s in denial lol
> 
> xxxxx


LMAO!!!!!!!!     Well, then I totally agree with Little Wolf....step away from the tests 

I didnt do any tests  I knew instantly (yes, one of THOSE annoying cows!!) by having a bit of an implataion bleed on the friday, then barfing my guts on the sat (and every day since!)

Im soooo pleased that you have your BFP!!!!!!!!!

When is your due date?


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

FionaM, all the very best honey with the cycle.  I have everything crossed for you fingers, toes, eyes but that can make it a bit hard to type.  Anyway, best of luck and let us know how you get on xxx

Emma


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- great you have started.Hope the cysts behave  We usually get a rough time to come in ( cos we were coming in later to avoid traffic from fife)at otherwise its between 8 and 9.30 for scans.

Carol- funny girl!I think its not uncommon to hardly believe it after suffering IF- I have a FF who is due to give birth in a couple of weeks and only just started buying stuff last week.

Emma- I hear what you're sayign about having to go for repeated FET and travel- I think the point is only a small % of embryos will be genetically competent to implant so although you'd have to return for ET I don't think they'd be mulitples.The 38 yr old i know only got 1  normal embryo out of 5 in total and thats normal apparently- 65 % of a young fertile womans eggs were abnormal.Good luck- I;m sure you won't need futher FETs-in anycase if they're frozen they are of good quality- maybe you should ask if they can culture them to blasts after defrosting if they're not already to select out the better ones?

Fiona- you'll soon get into the swing of it but 1st cycle is scary.Ask away if you need any advice or reassurance.

Lorna/fin- poor girl.we've all been there and the important thing is to just express the emotion and not bottle it up.its horrible to go through but you need to let it out and cry all you need.Don't feel bad about posting- I think thats what FF is here for really - the stuff you can't say to anyone else.God knows we have to keep a stiff upper lip elsewhere.Take care.


Kirsty- hope the boys are better-of course more sympathy for caelan.If men had to go through what we do procreation  would stop for sure.

Jan- thinking of you and hope the colonoscopy went ok today.Worried about you.

jayne- I've given up being too houseproud with our new oak floor- with a man and dog in the house theres no hope! We sat at the dining table all of 5 times since we moved in 

Maz-MJ, Donna,lanky, pansy, advice- hi.


lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Sorry I've been offline for so long just been incredibly busy at work and too tired to post in the evenings. Also rediscovered a social life and have been out or entertaining for the past couple of weekends so finding it hard to find the time to sit down and post. Have been keeping an eye out and reading though but figured it was time for some personals so here goes....

*Lorna*- sounds like the house is coming along grand. We've got as far as stripping the living room walls and that's it! Kind of run out of steam and time recently- oops Hoping to get back into it after the holiday. Thanks for all the info the other day, really interesting stuff. Like you I have been thinking about looking into other options (has taken me a long time to get 'over' this last BFN), I just hadn't got around to doing the surfing yet. Thanks for doing all the leg work for me  Interested to know if you're thinking about following any of this up. Would be keen to chat about it if you are and want to talk. Hope you're doing ok 

*Jan*- if you are reading this then want you to know I've been thinking about you . Can't imagine how hard things are just now but know that we're here for you if you need us. Just shout 

*Kat*-   fantastic news that you've got going on your cycle at long last. Must be such a relief to get there at last. Hope the stimms helps to make you feel a bit better after all the zoladex (at least I'm assuming that it'll help rather than sending you ragingly hormonal ). Good luck for the scans etc.. and hope those follies develop nicely for you. I'm off for the next 10 days on hols so hopefully by the time I get back you'll be in the middle of EC and ET . Don't go overdoing things with the footie either  You need to be focusing on you just now and not a bunch of grown men who can't organise themselves for toffee 

*Lorna(Fin)*-  because you need it. Don't apologize for being  . You've been through so much that it's only normal for you to struggle to cope with it all at times. Hope you and DH are able to support each other and always remember that we are here for you too. That's what FF is for  We're all here to laugh, cry, scream and shout together but most of all to support each other because no-one else 'gets it' like we do  Take all the time you need hun, we'll still be here for you when you feel like coming back 

*Jayne*- loving the sound of the new furniture. You guys have certainly been keeping yourselves busy  Had to laugh at you making Stuart eat at the table. We started out at the new table but I was too paranoid about spilling stuff on it that we're back on the sofa now  Mind you the second smaller sofa arrives this month and it's cream coloured so there'll be no eating on that either  Hmmm maybe I should just get DH to eat dinner naked in the bath (or am I on another train of thinking here.....   ) Hope all is well with you both anyway 

*FionaM*- hope the last zoladex went well yesterday. Won't be long until stimms now! Must be a good omen that it's a special day for you and DH on the 24th  Don't worry to much, we're here to help you through it. It's a lot less scary when you know you've got people to turn to to ask about every up and down of a cycle  Good luck for Friday.

*Advice*- how did things go for you yesterday at your appointment? Hope all is well and you are on course for your treatment. Hope you're feeling excited and positive about it. Sending lots of   

*Emma*- welcome to the gang. Sorry I've been a bit slow in saying  . Well done on getting one blast on board, you've certainly got a better chance with that this time around. Will keep everything crossed for you    Hope you're managing to keep occupied and not going too  on the 9 day wait. I know it's not as long to wait but I can't imagine it makes it any less nerve wracking  Lots of luck!

*Carol*- how you doing sweetie? I was cracking up at the image of you in the ESCP toilet  What are you like  . Bet you're still on  though  Looking forward to hearing about your scan by the time I'm back my holidays 
*
Lanky*-  to you too and welcome to the gang.  to you on your BFP. Sorry to hear about the sickness though, hope it eases for you and doesn't require any more episodes of hospital rehydration . Also sorry to hear about your Aunt  but strange in a weird karma kind of way that in the midst of all that you end up with the happiest event occuring  

*Kirsty*- poor you have the boys both poorly  Hope you're not too exhausted looking after them both. You've really had one thing after another at the moment. Lots of  for all the family to get well soon.
*
Pansy*-  nice to see you on here. Sorry to hear about your IF journey though  Hope we can help you through it with some advice, chat and laughs along the way. Looking forward to getting to know you better. Good luck with all the testing, I never had to do the wee thing but I've given at least my entire blood reserve in tests over the past 4.5 years 

*Ozzie, Maisie, Debs, Roma, Elaine, Alison, Anne* and anyone else I've missed hope you guys are all doing well. Haven't heard from you all in ages?

Well after that mammoth post I'd best get to bed (has taken me 40 mins to type it ). Will try to catch up tomorrow or Saturday morning but after that will be off line for 10 days as I'm on  YIPEE! Going to Malta to visit the extended family (DHs) and generally chill out and enjoy myself in the 
Will try and log in to keep tabs while I'm there and see how everyone's cycles are getting on.

Oodles of love to all

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls wow you can chat 

my boys are both better thanks for asking 

maz have a great time in malta honey, a nice relaxing holiday is just what the doctor ordered 

jan if you are reading this hope everything went well and we are thinking of you, we are here if you need us.

lorna you are so right about procreation stopping if men had to go through what we do, just after i gave birth my dh was like im not doing that again  i just looked at him, men   . We hardly sit at our dining table either  when does steven start his new job?

Carol it took me ages to start believing my bfp, even when i was huge was still hard to believe and even now is still so wierd, i cried again yesterday when watching him smiling and talking away still cant believe that he is mine and i dont have to hand him back  

fin sorry you are feeling so down honey we are here whenever you need us, we have all been there blaming ourselves etc, you will get there in the end have faith  it just takes us longer to concieve because god is making us perfect little angel babies and they take longer to construct  (i am not religious but once heard that and thought it was really nice). Take care

kat glad you are getting started honey, behave those cysts. I would love to meet you all again but dont think i will come as some may find it hard to see someone with a baby and dont want to rub it in  hope you have a nice time botanics are great


jayne you enjoying the new furniture then?

fiona not long till stims now good luck honey

emma yeh drink 1 glass of pinapple juice (the not from concentrate stuff) and eat an handful of brazil nuts each day. Niggles are normal either way, i had such crampy feelings i was convinced af was on her way, stay +ve  

advice how did you get on yesterday?

lanky hows the sickness? hope you are feeling better its awful but well worth it.

pansy, donna, maisy, lynne, roma, alison, elaine, debs, anne and anyone i have missed hope you are all well

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Have quickly looked through the postings!

Pansy 2 welcome to the site

Lanky - congratulations on your BFP - try eating raw ginger, I know it sounds horrible but it does help.  Also try sea bands to pur on your wrists, you can get them from boots.

Carol - how are you getting on?

Kat - hope you are keeping well with your cycle.

Vonnie - have you started your cycle yet?

EMAC - welcome

Fin - sending you a hug, I hope you do not mind me asking but have you spoken to a counsellor about what you went through?

Carol - thanks for the information about the Eden organic cocktail and congrats on your BFP.  Where do you get this drink?

To everyone else, hope you are all ok

I would like to say a BIG THANK YOU to the person who recomended the IVF Companion.  I listen to it every night and feel so relaxed.

The botanics sounds like a wonderful idea, I have not met anyone yet but have spoken to my family and a few freinds and they think it is a grand idea.

I got my appointment changed from the 3rd May to the 2nd May as they were so busy, I had my scan and I started to stimulate on the 3rd May so on day 2!!!!  I know I have to eat lots of protein and drink lots of water.    

CAN ANYONE GIVE SOME MORE ADVICE ON GETTING GOOD QUALITY EGGS

Take care everyone and sticky vibes to those on the two week wait.

Romaxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Carol,

I still don't believe it and I haven't bought anything yet......

Good Luck with your pregnancy!

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Fionajane said:


> Carol,
> 
> I still don't believe it and I haven't bought anything yet......
> 
> ...


LOL, Im thinking I havent bought anything.......................but my mum has!!!! So far, she has bought a cradle, nappies (One life reusables) a very expensive pram and is currently knitting like a mad woman


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Afternoon all, god there are that many of us I am loosing track of everyone's name.  I am sure I will get the hang of it soon  

Well it is day 5 since my transfer of one blasto frostie so it is currently 11 days old at the minute.  To be honest, and I am sorry for this, I am not holding out much hope  .  Been feeling quite a lot of cramps and I know that could be positive but it is pretty much the same as my last 3 FET's before the dreaded   arrived  and I am feeling quite teary and emotional     .  I promise I will stay  .

Twiggy, yup I have been drinking the juice   and eating the nuts by the gallon.  If it turns out that it's not positive I am going to have to hit the gym big time.  Do you know just how many cals are in a teeny weeny bag of brazil nuts!!!!

Roma, thanks for the welcome.  What's the IVF companion.  Is it a cd?

I am at work just now in an open plan office so I best sign off before someone comes over and asks what it is I am doing. 

Maz, thanks for the welcome and have a lovely holiday.

Hope you all have a great weekend.  It is supposed to be gorgeous tomorrow.

Emma xxx   - BANNED BUT STILL 5 DAYS TO GO


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Not posted for a bit as I've been really busy plus wanted to get my head straight as I felt the whole IVF cycle was getting on top on me. Welcome to all u newbie and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

*Maz*, I hope you have a great holiday, Iknow I feel that I could do with one but hopefully will get something booked once we know if the treatment has worked or not.

*Fin,* my thoughts are with you and your husband and take care. Just remember were all there for you.

*Roma*, I'm due to have my pre tx scan on the next 10 days so I'll probably be starting early June with the drugs. I too have been drinking pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts and loads of protein to get good quality eggs. I've also been drinking a pint of milk as apparently that helps in the production of eggs and eating loads of fruit and veg.

*Kat*, glad your finally getting underway with your treatment.

Sorry if I've missed people off but there are so many new names and I'l useless with names at the best of times. Will try and write more personals later.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

no personals today ... have to dash down to check on dinner and then we'll be off to the cinema afterwards!! (Spidermay 3!!)

2nd day of mixing menopur (feels weird, and I am having trouble with vacuum in the powder bottle) and so far feeling ok.

*Roma* - Looks like we're cycling together - are you getting a scan on Tuesday?

*Emma* - keeping fingers crossed for you!!!!  

Ok, that's the oven now ... speak soon!!

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kat,

Menopur is a real pain with the mixing. The vacum is annoying but you can't get past it unless you vent the vial which is too much hassle. Just make sure you have a firm hold of the plunger when you pull it out the vial and don't worry if you sook up more air as you can always just expel it from the syringe afterwards. Main thing is to make sure no liquid is left in the vial. It does get easier with practice, I got it down to 8 minutes by the end   Good luck with the stimms  

Vonnie- sorry forgot to mention you in my previous post. Sending you lots of     for this cycle.

Love to all, got to dash.

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Maz - what is it with Malta A friend of ours is off to Malta tomorrow as well!!  

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just popping in to apologise for my absence and to say that I am thinking of you all wishing those of you currently in tx    and   .  

I'm sorry that I can't do personals just now.  Am absolutely exhaused - spent all of Tuesday building new ikea furniture (very jealous of your lovley John Lewis stuff Jayne!) - finished about 11pm having been at it all day (moving out old furniture, moving clothes etc..)  Then spent all of Wednesday and yesterday doing stuff for the election.  Have had about 2 hours sleep since 6am yesterday.  Gutted at result (sorry, don't want to get all political here, but can't stand Alex Salmond! - ugh! he's just come on the telly looking so smug!!).

Anyway, am going to go off and get some sleep now and will come back and do personals later (realistically, not tonight, but some time over the weekend).

Had a think about the suggestion of meeting and think I'd be up for it too?  Botanics sounds nice.

Fiona
x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

this has been a busy thread, sorry i've not been on lately but i have been sneaking a look at work most days.

i'm in the middle for regularly going to the gym to get my bmi down, working long hours & helping my dh prepare a portfolio for a new job hes going for    , hes already had to do a opq test & answer 4 questions (in less that 250 words each question )on line, we are just waiting to hear if he gets an interview.

will try & catch up properly & do personals over the weekend, hope everbody has a good one.

donna


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Evening all. Quick one from me. I have curbed my nuttyness you'll be glad to hear   in favour of just feeling grumpy and tired. 

Still dragging my sorry bottom back and forth for ohss scans, there is no fluid, but apparantly they just want to keep an eye on me   not sure what that means. Anyway, must be safe so going along with it. 

Did someone mention  a meet up. I might be interested in coming along if that's not too weird and stalkerish of you all   Would it be ok to make up my mind nearer the time tho, still finding this all a bit much if you know what I mean - but would love to think I'd be brave enough one day to fess up who I am.....who knows might know one of you anyway   

We have seen someone from dh's work in the waiting area at the clinic, but I didn't recognise his wife, otherwise I probably would have got in touch. 

Anyway, dinner nearly reappeared tonight  and I'm feelin a bit dodgy so apologies for lack of personals, will catch up soon. 

Lots of love C xxxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick update and will be back online tomorrow.
Scan went ok yesterday so started on Stimms, yippee! Im injecting Gonal f this time though. Last time it was Puregon, not sure why they changed it, they just said we will try Gonal f this time! Does anyone know the difference between Puregon and Gonal f? Going back for a scan on Tuesday to see how follies are coming on. Am eating brazils and drinking pineapple juice,milk and water like its going out of fashion!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the Bank holiday weekend. Take care


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just popped in to see how everyone was,

will catch up properly later

jayne


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi just a quick email as about to start painting - oh the joy    Advice, I used Gonal F on my only ICSI so far and produced 24 eggs whichw as way above any of our expectations.  Obviously you don't really want anymore than 20 so that you can have a fresh transfer but I was pretty impressed by it.  Unfortunately, I have nothing to compare it too but thought I would just let you know.  All the best for the cycle  

Take care Emma


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Emma, Im hoping i get more this time than last time.  
Good luck for 9th May ill be thinking about you and wishing u


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Just popped in.

Advice 2004 and Kat I have an appointment on Tuesday also, so good luck.  Looks like the 3 of us are on the same cycle.  Lots of happy thoughts to you both.

Anyone seen spiderman 3 yet, may see it Sunday. 


Enjoy the long weekend everyone

Love Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Roma* - I've seen Spidey yesterday, very good although DH is wondering why they killed off all of the villains, specially as Spidey Comics don't have a lot of good ones anyway. 

*Roma/Advice *- I'll be hopefully at EFREC at around 8am on Tuesday. DH and I will probably be wearing red jackets (and I suspect I'll have a black rucksack with me...  )

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got time for personals but just checking up on you all, good luck everyone

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick question for the mo.  My AF is due this week and was wondering who long after the start of AF will I get my pre tx scan.

Will be back later for more personals.

Y xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Vonnie, just to let you know you normally phone the hospital on day one of your period.  They will then give you a Day 20 appointment for a scan then you will be either given your down reg injection or you will start taking the nasal spray.  On day 1 of your next period (which will be in around 16 days time) you will get a scan to check that you have in fact down regulated and then you start with the injections.    Ohhhh how exciting.  Hope this helps a bit.  Best of luck  

I hope everyone else is good and having a great holiday weekend.  It was supposed to be pretty horrible today but it looks lovely outside.  Time to spark up the barby I think.

Sprinkling everyone with loads of   for lots of BFP's this month.

Take care Emma xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the infor Emma.  Think AF has turned up 6 days early so confused as to what is going on with my body!!!

Y


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hiya vonnie, I had to call with my first day of AF and they had me in quite early for my pre-tx scan then started dr'g with jabs on day 28 of my cycle. Not sure why it was so early, but they know best. I asked loaaaaaads of silly questions too, so just give them a bell if you're not too sure. 

Emma - lots of luck for testing next week       if I don't pop in. 

Hello all eri girls, sorry quick one from me as I have the inlaws staying and I'm supposed to be taking a nap  

Hope you've all had a lovely bank holiday weekend. 

Love me xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi hope everyone is off today and have a nice relaxing bank holiday, take care

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Had my dummy transfer on Friday, that went ok.  But I have an endo cyst on my right ovary which they were hoping would have shrunk with the zoladex.  Unfortunately it hasn't, its 4 cms.  Ideally they would like to drain it but because there is a chance it could then get infected and would then need removed, they are not sure if they are going to do this or not.  Basically I have had 2 ops in the past and they said my insides are such a mess with adhesions that they do not want to operate again unless it was an emergency.  So they are going to discuss my case at the next meeting (they say I am a challenge!)  The options are to drain the cyst or just leave the right side and just concentrate on the left side.

I have to go back on the 24th and they will tell me then whats happening.  Either I will start the treatment on the 24th or they will drain the cyst that week.

Bit of a nightmare!!!  So just need to wait and see.

Good luck to everyone else thats going thru tx just now.

Fiona M


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

fiona

i'm in the same scenario as you, my cyst never goes anywhere with the zolly & i cant have any ops due to the severity of the adhesions spotted during the first removal of the cyst (it came straight back). it has been drained so ofter that it is no longer endometric, it just has some weird strawberry milkshake type stuff in it (sorry to all you milkshake lovers  ). i have asked to get it drained again pre treatment so i dont need to get antibiotics after ec.

good luck

donna


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

Another newbie here!  I've been following your posts for the last few weeks and have finally managed to get registered and log in.  Has been really good to see that there are lots of people going through the same treatments, as it sometimes feels that I am surrounded by babies and pregnant people and that its only me that isn't pregnant.

My husband and I have been TTC for over 3 years now, and after various tests (that I'm sure everyone has been through!) we found out our IF is due to a male factor.  We went through our 1st ICSI treatment in Dec/Jan 07, everything went well - I had 23 eggs, 12 embryos (the embryologist said they were beautiful embryos!) so of course that raised our expectations!  Which wasn't helped by my in-laws telling me that 'of course its going to work'.  But after the ET, AF arrived and was then confirmed as a BFN a couple of days later.  We were gutted, and has really taken until now to come to terms with it, although we are lucky to have 8 frosties.  Also felt strange that in-laws wanted to know what was happening everyday during tx, but then hardly mentioned it after it failed.  Was also really annoyed that my MIL has told friends of hers and several other family members, when we asked them not to tell people!!

Sorry - was about to go off on a rant, but will stop myself!

Going through a FET cycle at the minute.  Trying to cope with the daily blood tests, not easy as I have a thing about having blood drawn. 

Was interested in info about blastocytes - what exactly does this mean? And how would it fit in with a FET cycle?

Probably have lots of other questions that I'll think of as soon as I log off!

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck for the tx you're going through    

Take care
Dxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

http://news.scotsman.com/scotland.cfm?id=706892007

Just to let you see, feel free to add your own thoughts. btw, Im Squishy on that one.

Im outraged that some people think we shouldnt be allowed it.    

/links


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you are enjoying the bank holiday, typical weather though   .

Fiona, I hope everything works out for you, it sounds as if we might be cycling at the same time.  I'm just waiting the arrival of AF to get dates etc  , keeping fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't come but not holding out much hope.

Will be back later to see how everyone is

Yvonne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

peanuts- welcome and good luck with your FET. You can ask the clinic for their info sheet on blastocysts- these are day 5 embryos which are ready to implant if they hatch out their shell and since they have got through early development are more likely to implant. the clinic are starting to offer blastocyst culture- they are not fully set up though for everyone- you need 5 good embryos to risk leaving them to day 5 and i don't know if they'll have the facilities for culturing frosties post thawing assuming they were frozen on day3? Ask them about it though.In laws/family /friends- we've all been there I'm sure.i have and it sucks.

Good luck to everyone d/r, stimming, scanning this week  

Fiona- hope the cyst gets cleared up one way or the other. For future reference- check out clear passage therapies on the web- I had a tube unblocked there - they specialise in non surgical breakdown of pelvic adhesions with good success rates.

Kat- would like to do another meet up but not sure about the botanics- its full of babies and not coping well just now with bfn.will go with the flow though.

hi everyone else,
love lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like dreaded AF has appeared so I'm now on the old IVF rollercoaster ride now.  PAPPING IT BIG TIME!


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Looks like dreaded AF has appeared so I'm now on the old IVF rollercoaster ride now. PAPPING IT BIG TIME!


ok vonnie. positive thoughts only. tiny steps all the way. the goal posts are each hospital trip.
thats how i got through it.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lanky,

Thanks for the positive vibes, will be fine once I get underway.

Yvonne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Vonnie - glad that your AF has appeared, yeah try to take each stage as it comes and keep positive   

The IVF companion is a hypnotherapy CD, someone on this thread recommended it to me!!

The have had a bad weekend, my dad died     He was a truly amazing man and I hope he is with my daughter now.  Trying to still keep positive and brave!!

Happy thoughts and sticky vibes to you all

Will look out for you Kat on Tuesday

Roma


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Roma,

So sorry to hear your news. I've PM'd you.  My thought are with you and your family.

Yvonne


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi,

Roma, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I cant imagine how you must be feeling. I know i dont really know you except for the fact we are cycle buddies but if you want to chat, feel free to send me a message. 

Take care, i am thinking of you.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Roma- so sorry to hear about your Dad.I'm sure he'll be looking after you and looking down on you with pride and support.Take care,

lorna xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Roma, I was so sorry to read about your father.  Words can not express my heartfelt wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Roma, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad x  Remember you don't have to be brave or strong all the time and let others help you too.  Take care and lots of love xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

roma sorry about your dad honey cant imagine how you are feeling   we are here if you need us, thinking of you 

penut welcome honey

lanky i posted on that link under twigs   these people are so annoying

ok will speak soon      to everyone

kirsty xxxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Roma, so sorry to hear about your dad.  Sometimes you just wonder what on earth you have done to deserve all this crap.  Thinking of you, chin up  

Emma xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Roma -* So sorry to hear about your dad, hun!! I totally agree with everyone else here, it's just unfair that things like that happen to us when we have enough other stuff on our plates....   for you and your DH.

*Peanut -* Welcome to our group, hunny! Haven't been through FET so couldn't tell you anything about the rules about the Blastocysts with it. But as Moonchild said - just phone ERI and ask them. They are always very helpful.

*Vonnie -* Now, isn't that scary? Time flies, and you'll soon start the injections!! 

*Fiona -* Sorry to hear about your cyst!! Nasty little things!!  I have to say that mine seem to have responded well to the Zolly, as they are both below 2 cms now so not a problem now. Wonder if they can drain the cyst at EC?

*Kirsty -* Yes, DH mentioned to me and he's been commenting on that as well... he's not a happy bunny. Funnily, I remember that topic being brought up at Scotsman/Evening News about 6 months ago as well....  

*Donna -* Have you been to Julia lately? I've got my next appointment on Friday ... 

*Lorna (moonie) -* If there are too many kids/babies/strollers about in the botanics I wouldn't have a problem moving the meet about... Chocolate Soup anyone  

*Advice/Roma -* Have you two been at ERI today? We've arrived at 8:10am and got seen about 8:30am. Next scan is on Friday at 8:30am.

My scan was good, I had the Indian female Doc (we still don't have her name ... it's not Lakshmi, she left a couple of months ago Laura said) doing the scan (I HATE scans after zolly, as everything is totally dry down there ... any suggestions) and Dr Ding (she's back?) taking the notes. My ovaries seem to go into overdrive with Menopur, I am at day 6 today and had the same results as day 9 last year!!!   Have around 10 follies each and lots of them over 8cms already. On Friday we'll get told if I am up for EC on Monday or if they're pushing it back to Wednesday....  They also reduced dosis for menopur to 150 (was on 225), wonder if they are worried about the good old OHSS knocking on the door again

Hugs to you all ... and 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I've got my pre tx scan on Thursday at 12.30.  As you know this is my first time and I don't mind admitting it that I'm so scared now, I think it's just the realisation that this is it and it is going to happen NOW.  I'm scared about getting my fsh results in case they tell me I've started the menopause and I also worried that they will find something during the scan that shouldn't be there.  I know I'm paranoid but I think these feelings have arisen cause I know the fun begins!!

DH has been great and my best mate has been fab and has told me she is the 24/7 for me, which made me cry again!!!  We will both be wrecks by the end of it as she's got Post Natal and I'm going to PMS for 4 weeks.  

Sorry to go on a bit but I needed to get this off my chest.

Good news about your scan Kat, hope everything goes okay with you.  

    For everyone who is testing, d/r, stimming and collecting this week.

Yvonne xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- good news! Sounds liek you're responding very well- at least they're being cautious with reducing the dose.ask them for more lubricant when they do the scans but i suspect by the next one your oestrogen will have kicked in and you'll be the opposite!choc soup suits me or anywhere else in town.

yvonne- I was the same first cycle.it is very scary as you don't know what to expect.great that you have a close friend to share it- bless her. Just take one day at a time and ask all the questions you need here and at the clinic. it is a series of hurdles- try to view each one as getting more information which is positive and expect somethings not to go according to plan- there is always a way round them.good luck.

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Lorna,  sitting here with a blank sheet of paper to add my questions as we speak.

Y


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

vonnie15 said:


> Thanks Lorna, sitting here with a blank sheet of paper to add my questions as we speak.
> 
> Y


Vonnie, wishing you all the best. 

I found the staff there so lovely and helpful.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Roma

I just wanted to add my condolances to everyone else's.  I'm really sorry that you are having to go through so much all at the one time.  Take care of yourself.  

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

What a weekend - was out for lunch on Friday with my boss who took me out to cheer me up after our recent bfn.  Had a bowl of spaghetti carbonara that would normally last me a week! mmmm  then it was off to Stuart's sister's for dinner on Friday night.  Missed the last train home but managed to catch the bus, thank goodness which saved us a £35 taxi fare.  Saturday was cocktails in the garden then mexican for dinner with friends.  I've discovered a new cocktail.  A lemon sparkle.  50mls bacardi, 25mls fresh lemon juice, 1 teaspoon sugar.  Stir together and fill the glass with ice.  Top up with sparkling white wine...yummm Sunday was a quiet morning (at church) but then footy in the afternoon with the pub either side of the game.  Yesterday we decided to go for a nice walk along the water of leith.  Did a good two hour stroll and ended up in the Murreyfield Hotel for a couple of drinks and some lunch.  I "thought" I had asked Stuart to order me the haddock and chips...apparently my face was a picture when she turned up with the poached haddock (that Stuart thought I had requested)...DEVASTATED!!!

Back at work today so better not linger too long...hope you all had nice weekends too

Jayne


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Afternoon all, I am working from home today (I work for our own business on a Tuesday) and I have to say I haven't done much so far 

Peanut, welcome. I am new on this too but have found the advice of everyone on here an absolute god send. I am currently on my 4th FET. The last 3 I had transferred at day 3 although on this transfer I defrosted 6 and left them in culture for 6 days (normally 5 but that fell on a Sunday). Luckily one developed to blasto stage and is currently on board the mother ship as we speak. Have a look at this link to see what you think. I can't obviously comment on whether it's the best thing to do but it suited me anyway. Good luck and just come back to us if you have any questions at all 

http://www.lfc.org.uk/content.php?id=39&pid=10

Kat, really good news re your scan and masses of luck for EC on Monday or Wednesday . Have you had OHSS before? This is one Kat    !

Vonnie, hi there, I hope you are feeling ok about the whole thing. It is quite daunting to say the least  but just think of the outcome you may have at the end of it. All the very best for the transfer   

I am supposed to be going to Glasgow tomorrow for a pregnancy test but honestly don't think I am going to bother. I am not due AF until Thursday (yip very long cycles unfortunately) and had stomach cramps and tender boobs all last week but then they have both subsided. I seem to remember that happening the last time too. I actually thought I would have woken up with the  this morning but nothing. If she hasn't arrived by Thursday morning then I will buy a test but honestly don't think I will get that far. Sorry for going on about this but I didn't want to tell my DH as after my moaning all last week he has almost accepted the fact that it hasn't worked again so don't want to give him anything else to think about so thought I would rant to you guys instead - sorry. Can you still have tender boobs and be pregnant? It is so hard to differentiate between bloody AF and lovely PG.

Anyway, I will sign off just now before I go on any further. Will keep you posted of events when they eventually happen. This is driving me   .

Take care everyone.

P.S. just whilst I remember what about the article in the Evening News!!!!! I was absolutely appalled by some people's attitude. I bet if you asked anyone of them if they have had to go through IVF it would be 100% NO    

/links


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

EMAC- poor you, the 2ww is awful.Yes you can have tender boobs and be pregnant-it can be a good sign- its caused by the progesterone- either from the pessaries or from being PG. What embryonic day are you on- so they were transferred at day6?... You should test on your date tomorrow- you never know.Good luck!


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Lorna, 

Thanks for your message.  I had a natural FET so am not taking any pessaries.  Could I still have tender boobs?  They were transferred on day 6 which was 30th April so they would be 14 days old today.  Is that right  

Thanks again Emma xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Emma- without wanting to get your hopes up too much....do you normally get sore boobs with pms? You aren't bleeding on day 14 and thats a good sign.When would you expect AF? The only way to be sure is to test though.Have you to go for a blood test in Glasgow? ERI blood test on day 14.Its so tricky to know what to do hon, i know.You want to know and yet you don't.Fingers crossed- there's every room for optimism at this stage


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Emma -* Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Don't have any information on FET so wouldn't know ... and don't have any info on natural cycle IVF either ... but think I agree with Lorna (moonie)...    As for OHSS - I was borderline last year as well, so seem to respond to the drugs fine... 

Actually - nearly forgot to phone ACU regarding the blood test, so spoke to Carmel twice today ... I have to reduce my units again to 112 now - think I am heading borderline OHSS again, so have to take lots of water on board...  But at least they react this time (Puregon they didn't reduce until later on last year) and make sure that I will hopefully be ok for EC & ET.

Had nice lunch with ex-workmate/friend today - she's asked me by e-mail already if I'd come back to old work to help out ... just spoke to the temporary manager about it, told him I would consider 2 days/week coming June (so after the 2ww) ... it would be 2 days out of the house which would mean if I have a BFN this time I won't creep back into my shell ... prone to depressions (runs in the family) and therefore rather be out and about and with people to avoid that!! 

*Lorna & al -* What dates would suite you for meet up at the Choc Soup? I think I'll be down for EC & ET next week, so maybe the week after that? Or the first week in June?

 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Kat- Hmmm- lots of water and rest for you my girl.at least they're on top of it.Sounds like you'll be going for EC quite soon! thats great getting the offer of some work- I'm going nuts in the house on my own( depression also a problem here)- maybe you could do 2 days and I could do 2-only joking!I'd prefer a wednesday for meet up if poss- I think you should allow yourself a week after EC to recuperate especially if you have lots of eggs retrieved- but hey everyones different.
Good luck.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes, Ma'm, will listen to that!  I'll know more after Friday's scan, so maybe we can offer some dates then?  If Choc Soup doesn't suit (depends on how many spaces we get!!!) ... could go back to the Gallery again? That was quite nice...


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

cool.the garden at the gallery is spectacular just now- we popped in last week for  a coffee in the sunshine.But I know choc soup is more central.I'm easy.

lorna xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Lorna, thanks so much for your thoughts.  I am getting really nervous and am starting that "going to the loo every 5 mins" now  .  According to the ovulation pack's instructions I surged on day 22 of my cycle which means my period should arrive on day 39 apparently  Unfortunately, I normally get tender boobs with PMS too   One minute I am getting quite excited and then the next I am telling myself not to be so bloody stupid and kid myself on.  I think I might go to Glasgow anyway if the witch hasn't arrived in the morning or maybe I will just do a HPT.  Oh God knows I will just wait and see tomorrow morning.  It might all be decided for me. 

Kat, when I was taking the drugs before EC I was on Gonal F and it wasn't until probably the last 2 scans that I seemed to produce loads of follies.  Unfortunately just a little too many which meant I couldn't have a fresh transfer but you never know this little fella that's on board might just be the fighter.  All the best Kat.

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow xxxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

Kat,   I think i saw you and ur DH today but couldnt speak(apart from the fact im shy!) because i was in my car at the time.  I arrived at ERI 8:30 and u must have been taken just b4 me but when i got in my car i think you were just behind me in the car park. Were you wearing a skirt and red jacket? I was wearing a blue jacket and black trousers.

Had scan today (DR Raja) and have 5 follies from 6.5 to 9.5mm on right ovary and my left was was hidding yet again. Could only see 2  9mm & 10mm) however they cant tell if will be able to retrieve them because of where they are. Anyway, go back Friday for another scan 8:30 am too. Prob EC and DH SSR   on Wednesday so lots of  

EMAC, very best of luck for tomorrow hope u get what we are all dreaming of.

Jambo, Did u eat the poached haddock ? Id have made DH eat it instead!    

Hello to everyone else,hope everyone is well. DH is building some shelves so im off the supervise. Take care, back soon.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

EMAC

just wanted to wish you all the best for testing today      

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'm supposed to be going to the HFEA consultation in Glasgow this evening (although I haven't received the full info yet).  Is anyone else going?

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

Is the the new clinic in Cardonald?  Let me know how you get on as I was looking at them as an alternative to the ERI if this cycle doesn;t work.  Just realised what **** stands for nothing to do with the new clinic, sorry head is fried at the mo.

Yvonne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hopeing everting is going well for everyone on here.

EMAC, did you do your test?  Are you having the blood test done at the hospital?  I have my fingers crossed for you.   

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Emma -* Keeping fingers crossed for you!!!   

*Advice -* Yes, that was me in the brown skirt!!!  So we're both up for 8:30am on Friday ... let me know what you're going to wear and maybe we can chat?  DH and I will deffo wear our red jackets again, and I am thinking of having a skirt on again ... so much easier than having to take the trousers off as well... 

*Jayne -* Did you request the consultation or was that something ERI put you forward for? I haven't heard anything about it, but let us know how it went.

Had my first proper mixing injection today, beforehand was easy as I had to use the full liquid, this time I had to draw up 2mls first, put them into the first powder vial and then draw only 1ml up to go into the second vial.  Interesting. 

And now ... I am not certain, but is it Dr Ding who's back or is it Dr Mary? I am not sure, mixing up the two names anyway... and she didn't have a nametag on!! 

Speak soon, ladies ... worried a little about OHSS possibility so will pump myself full of water and probably spend most day on the loo... 

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around, just trying to get my head sorted  .  I'm doing ok though.

Just a quickie as I'm pretty snowed at work at the moment. 

EMAC - fingers crossed xx

I'll try and check in later tonight, I'm babysitting my friend's little ones so hopefully won't be too late.

Take care
Lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

well, I didn't get to the eSET discussion as I didn't receive the information about where to go!    I phoned the contact person I had three times yesterday for information and left messages on her voicemail but got no reply.  I even came home early to see if the info had arrived by post but it hadn't.  I'm going to contact the HFEA to let them know what happened as I'm sure they are paying this company good money to this company to organise the consultation.  They were specifically looking for folk with failed IVF attempts for Glasgow, so I definitely fitted the bill  

Hope everyone else is okay

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking in on you again

kat good luck for ec mon or wed honey, get that water into you and take it easy.

lorna how are you doing honey?

jayne sounds like you had a good weekend, i would have battered dh for getting poached haddock  sorry you didnt get to the discussion.

finbarina dont work to hard honey

emma got everything crossed for you honey, i hope you went and got blood test and is all good news, yes sore boobs can be a good sign too. Cant wait to hear if good news, take care


hi lanky, advise, vonnie, jan, donna, lynn and everyone i have missed better run

speak soon and good luck to everyone

kirsty xxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh Im so excited, I have just heard from Simpsons, and I get my 12 week scan on the 21st    I will be closer to 13 weeks, but thats fine.................all the more to see.


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi folks,

Thought I'd check in while there's a lull in the work.

It's seems to be all go on the treatment front - Kat, Advice, Yvonne and Peanuts, hope you are all doing ok - wishing you luck by the truck loads!    

FionaM - any further word from the hospital following their meeting?  Hope you get better news at your scan on 24th xx

Emma - hope your ok  

Hi Lorna,Maz, Fi, Kirsty, Donna, Lanky - how are you all?  Nearly the weekend  

Jayne - got your text on Sunday via Stuart - I said hi back .  Where about do you sit again? Fingers crossed for a better result on Saturday!  Did your season tickets arrive?  I picked ours up last weekend and we also booked tickets for the Barcelona game - so organised and this season isn't over yet!  Meeting up with friends before the game so might have to partake in a wee alcoholic beverage  

Carol - how are you doing?  Can't be long till your scan now.  

Roma - thinking of you and your family xx

I've had a pretty busy week both at work and after and looking forward to a quiet night in curled up on the sofa watching rubbish on the tv.    Scott's been away in Florida at a conference for work since Sunday morning and isn't back until lunchtime this Sunday - I've really missed him.  He says it's work but he's been to Universal Studios and then they laid on a free bar at the Hard Rock for everyone and Jim Belushi was performing...sounds like hard work eh?!  
I've got a scan at the hospital on Tuesday morning to check my remaining tube and make sure there's no fluid round it.  I'm still mixed up with my feelings about it all and going to ask about counselling as I really need to get it all sorted and straight in my head if we're going for it in November.
I am doing some positive stuff though, I'm back running and getting into my yoga again - I always feel so much better mentally when I exercise.

Take care all
Lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the thoughts and words of support, its really appreciated.  Sorry I've not been on since i posted, but been really busy at work, plus I'm still trying to get to grips with this messaging thing!

Have jsut caught up with all the messages and it seems to be a really busy time for everyone.

Kat - I'm sure I saw you and DH in your red jackets on Tues morning at ERI, think you got called jsut before me.  Can't even remember what I was wearing so no point trying to explain who I was!  Lots of luck for your EC, hope it goes well.  

Yvonne - I can completely understand how your feeling, I was a mess on my first cycle, and spent most of it in a daze with the daily injections - I have th ebiggest needle phobia in the world!  Just remember to look after yourself and take time to talk to DH about how you're feeling, as he's probably just as scared - mine was.  I bought a notebook and wrote down all my questions before i went in and then scribbled things down as the staff talked - I'm useless at remembering anything unless I write it down.

EMAC - Thanks for the info on Blastocysts, have been readingup on it and it looks like a good option, but didn't do that this time.

I had my ET this morning, but have had a rollercoaster over the last couple of days.  We had 8 frosties, so chose to thaw 4 yesterday.  Then got a call from Carmel yesterday to say the none of them survived.  Was really gutted, always knew there was a chance of that happening, but I suppose we were in denial that it would.  So gave them permission to thaw the other 4, 2 didn't make it and we were left with 1 good one and a not so good one.  I know I should be glad that any survived at all, but has just been a bit of a shock, as that means we don't have a back up if this doesn't work.

But trying to think positive thoughts and hope that these are 2 wee fighters and are going to like being back were they belong and want to stay there.  SO have just started on the dreaded .  Have got today and tomorrow off work, so going to put my feet up and what daytime TV and try to relax!

Big hugs to everyone 
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

At a friends tonight so no time for personals tonight, will try and do some tomorrow.

Well scan went fine, nothing bad was found but I have a small cyst on my left hand ovary 2cm x 2cm but they will just keep and eye on it.  FSH was fine with was a relief so I've to start d/r on the 27th of May.  Got my pack which was a bit of a surprise so its all systems go.

Hope you all are well and      to everyone.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Feeling bad that I didn't manage the catch up post I promised at the weekend.  I managed a marathon one on the other thread that I post on (March/April cycle buddies), but it took me so long that I ran out of time and energy....  

Been really busy at work - still waiting to see which Ministers we'll get with the change of Administration after the election....

Didn't get home till 10.30 tonight - off to Falkirk to get my hair done (I know, a long way from Edinburgh for a hair-do! - but my cousin has a salon there so I get cut and colour cheap!   )  Just about to run off to bed now, but WILL catch up with you all soon.

Hope you are all well.

Fiona
x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Finbarina

Well I am doing OK.  Have my scan in just over a week, getting excited about it.

The constant waves of sickness seem to be slowing down (right on schedule) but the mood swings are hell..............shouted like a loony at some people in Tesco car park for not walking on the pavement (beside them!) and wandering in front of my car.  Normally I would have eiether just gone slowly behind them,, or a wee quiet toot on the horn.  Not yesterday, I blasted the blooming horn, which was foloowed by my shouts 

Oh well.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Thank you so much for all your messages of support it is appreciated. 

I got my scan this morning and amongst everything that is going on all is well with the follicles!  I have my ec on Tuesday!!!!!!!!!

Peanuts - good luck for you 2 week wait

Vonnie - good luck for starting your dr on the 27th you will be excited and nervous at the same time.

Kat - drink lots of water, I hope you are ok over the weekend.     

Lanky - Enjoy your scan

Finbarina - yoga is a great idea, hope you are ok

To everyone else hope you are all well and have a relaxing weekend

Love Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

scan today was ok, Dr Raja still found my cyst on the left ovary (but not big enough to warrant action) but I don't seem to have been producing as hoped since they have reduced my units twice on Tuesday. So we were told that EC is going to be Wednesday depending on scan.

Laura took my blood and made an appt for Monday for another scan.

I then phoned them at 12:45pm for update on the blood result, and was told that I would need to come in tomorrow for another scan, as my oestrogen levels are doing nicely and I may actually be up for EC on Monday or Tuesday!!   Not to take any Menopur tomorrow either. So off we go to ERI yet again tomorrow for 9:15am.

Don't know, they all sounded quite off today, it all started when the bed in C6 was playing up ... I was lying down and suddendly it went downwards very slowly. Dr Raja came in and tried to get the back up again, but didn't work, so he elevated the foot end ... gosh, the whole situation had me & DH in FITS!!!!    But since then ... Dr Raja was very non-committal with the EC date and my cyst, just said that I would need a course of anti-biotics (surely not before EC/ET) for it and he wasn't too happy with the sizes of my follies (for goodness sake, I had quite a lot over 12mms ... thought that was the right size).

Soooo ... I'll let you know the news after tomorrow.

*advice -*Still don't know how you look like, hun - might have seen you in the waiting room!!  (DH and I were discussing his haircut and glasses ... both not MY pick of the day!   )

*Vonnie -* Glad to hear you're starting soon!! Welcome to the world of hormonal overflow!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Kat


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Erm, erm....I'm not sure I can hold this in any longer. I went for my "routine" ohss scan this morning. Luckily got to see the Dr Thong, so he's  got a bit over lucky with the gel stuff (soaked me in it!) and went about my abdominal scan..........only he didn't really bother doing it because he started grinning and came out with "well there's one at least" - he found a little sac with a ickle flicker in it, yup a heartbeat - 5 days earlier than planned! 

DH wasn't with me cos I thought it was just going to be routine, so mil came with me and she has just been so wonderful all the way through this that I don't think we could have said thank you in any better way than seeing the first few beats of her new grandchilds heart. Drove back via Dh's work to show him and he can't stop grinning at work. Still got to go on Wed for my detailed internal scan. The nurses were just amazed at seeing it this early too. 

Oh girls, I'm so emotional - thank you so much for your enquiries. Will bbl with some personal. Love Caroline xxxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline - that's FAB NEWS!!!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is going fine hun!!!


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Carmel phoned yesterday to say that I have to start on the stimms on the 24th May, they are not going to drain the cyst due to my past history.

So I will be joining the roller coaster in less than 2 weeks!  She says it will probably be menapour that I will be on due to the zoladex.  Does that sound right, is it ok.

Getting really nervous now.

Caroline - you must be so excited!

Yvonne - looks like we should be going thru tx at the same time.

Take care 
Fiona M


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Fiona,

Looks like it, I'm 3 days after you and if all things go to plan ec will be on the w/c 25th June which is the week of out 5th wedding anniversary.

Lots of     to everyone and have a fab weekend

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

FionaM - yes, Menopur seems to be the going drug for after Zoladex. How long were you on Zolly? I've been on it for 6 months and am about 3 days ahead of last year's schedule (before I was diagnosed with Endo).  They started me off on 225 units, then put me down for 150 for one injection and the day after the scan down to 112 units. 

Glad you're not having to wait despite cyst .. keeping fingers crossed that it behaves like mine. Great that you have a cycling buddy as well.  

Kat


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Evening ladies, sorry I have not been on for a couple of days.  I have just caught up on the last 3 pages of posts.  I am going to have to keep flicking back to see what everyone has been up to.

Kat, great news re your developments.  I hope all keeps ticking over nicely for e/c at the beginning of the week.  It sounds like you keep getting conflicting info mind you but I suppose it is best that you have more scans than not enough and find out on your last scan that you are over producing.  Finger crossed for you.

Peanuts, I hear you are on the bloody  .  All the very best.  I don't think anything I could say would make it any easier apart from chatting to everyone on here.  It really did help to speak to people that were going through or had already been through the exact same thing.  I hope it goes quickly for you  

Lorna, Twiggy, Jayne, Advice, Finbarina, Kat, Carol, Lorna and everyone else thanks so much for all your positive thoughts over the last week.  I didn't bother going to Glasgow on Wednesday and instead went into work but couldn't help myself and bought a HPT at lunchtime.  It sat in my bag for about two hours before I plucked up the courage to just do it (in the loos at work - nice).  Well, and I honestly never thought I would use this symbol, but I got a  .  I cannot honestly believe it.  I didn't tell my DH until I got home as I wanted to see his face.  He just burst into tears when he saw the test stick.  We went to Glasgow yesterday to have it confirmed.  I am 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant, booked in for my first scan on 1st June and due on 13th January.  I still can't believe it and am very very afraid of getting too excited as I know a lot can go wrong just now   but going to enjoy this lovely time too.

Lorna, thanks so much for the advice on Tuesday.  Now that I know outcome I can understand exactly what you were meaning about my chest  .

And thanks again to all of you that listend to me whining through the  .

Yvonne, good luck with this cylce.

Roma all the best for E/C on Tuesday and everyone else in mid throws    

Anyway, I am not going to get too ahead of myself just yet.  We will just need to take each day as it comes.  I think once I hear the heartbeat I will feel a bit calmer.  At the minute I just think it could all be taken away from us so easily but please don't.

My lovely DH has made me some dinner so I will go and grab that just now.  I might pop on again before my bed calls me but if not will definitely catch up on everything again tomorrow.

Kat, good luck again for tomorrow  

Masses of hugs to you all


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma - just wanted to say   to you and your DH!!  that's the first   for you ... keeping fingers crossed that everything is going ok for your scan and the joy you'll feel once you see the little hearbeat.  

HUGS
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

EMAC

just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

           

well done

Fin, am getting so excited about the game.  You coming to the caley?  Me and carolyn sit in the old stand at the 18 yard line (Gorgie end) upper tier at the front.  Give Stuart a his when we score our third  

take care everyone else

jayne


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

EMAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations - wonderful - fantastic yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay love C xxxxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks so much guys, it means a lot.  I am already panicking about whether my boobs are still big or whether they have just shrunk back to their original size and it has been taken away from me.  NOOOOO I have GOT to be positive.

Speak to guys later, Emm xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,
just on to say congrats to emma! I knew you were.One day at a time huh.Excellent.

carol- congrats to you too! Wonderful news.

Kat- hope you're on for EC next wed. Dr Raja was probably distracted today- I know how we hang on their every nuance- don't panic!

Hi to everyone else,
love lorna xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Emma, that is sooooooooo fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so pleased for you and you hubby.

I said as soon as I found out, "well, Im not going to get to excited as it could all go pear shapped"  Then I changed my mind, and decided to go with the flow, be happy and relaxed and enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Emma

That's wonderful news!!  Congratulations        

Relax and enjoy your result....

(am I right in thinking you were at the Nuffield too?)

Will be back tomorrow for more personals.

Take it easy everyone - and enjoy the weekend!  

Fiona
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ladies, 

I'll have my EC on MONDAY!!! 

Went in for another scan & blood test today, and it was just Dr Tay and the Asian Doctor there plus Susan as nurse. Dr Tay is very happy with my response to the Menopur, and I've got about 19 follies ready to go! 

Estradiol levels are right, so they definitely will collect on Monday - it's going to be Dr Tay as Dr Thong is not in the clinic next week I believe. Going to use a new "maturing" injection tonight as well, Otrivelle. That's the prepared syringe, so better than the powder stuff. Just hoping it doesn't sting as badly as the two powder one.  

So let's hope I'll get nice good quality eggies ... DH and I want to try to go for Blasto, but are happy with whatever we get. 

Was soooo short this time, feels weird!!  

Kat


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Omg - Kat that is fantastic +) +) +) +) for monday hun xxxxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Yvonne - That's weird, I start my tx on our 5th wedding anniversary!  Hope it's a good omen for us both.

Kat - I was on zoladex for about 8 months.

Emma - Congratulations, you must be soooooo happy!

I've started drinking the pineapple juice and eating the brazil nuts, any other ideas?

FionaM


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

EMAC, congratulations to you and your DH.  Are you still on cloud 9?

Caroline, that's fab news for you as well.

Kat, fab news, loads of    for you on Monday, will be thinking of you.

Fiona, yeah here's hoping its a positive omen for us.  I'm quite excitied about starting now but I'm sure it will wear off soon.

Would like a bit of advise for you all, have any of you taken co-enyeme 10?  I read that its good for your blood flow and removing free radical and anti oxidants, has anyone else taken it?

Also the nurse said I could enjoy 1-2 glasses of red wine a week prior to egg transfer, what is your view on this?

Hope you all are having a good weekend, need to go a scrape DH of the ceiling as he's still in ecstacy over the result today, he's started to talk about European trips away already!!

take care everyone

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello from a newbie! 

I have been a terrible lurker for the last few weeks but finally plucked up the courage to post. Hope you don't mind!
I have found your support for each other and your stories and perseverence really inspiring  and send out lots and lots of postive vibes to everybody   ( good luck on Monday, Kat)

I started downregs buserlin  with ERI for the first time yesterday and was relieved that the needles are fine ! 

Things have moved very quickly for us - I had an HSG/hysteroscopy which showed a fibroid blocking one tube.I am 38 so can't afford to rely on other tube. I still keep having niggly fibroidy pains which I obsess about FAR too much and imagine I am growing another monster lump ! There was also a problem which meant they had to dilate my cervix ( hope not tmi) which meant that we had to start ivf within 3 months of the op.

We are getting married in july . my dp is french and lots of friends and family are travelling from France and the wedding has become quite a big do without us realising it ( I am so excited !!). my dp's family have also organised a blessing and a party for us in France in August so the only option was to do a cycle straight away . It has been quite a lot to get my head around so quickly and the information on this site has been really really helpful.
I have worked out that I will be testing a week or two before we get married which obviously isn't ideal, but I can't hang about at my old age !! At least I would be able to cope with a bfn by thinking about nice things like bridesmaids dresses and cake and being a mrs to my lovely mr etc  

My next scan and appointment is on 31 May when I think I should be starting stimms if all is going to plan. Hope to keep in touch with you all 

Good luck with all TX 

mimou


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

 and welcome Mimou! Congratulations on your forthcoming wedding and good luck with your tx. Sounds like you have a really positive attitude, which can only help  

Kat - good luck for EC on Monday.   I used Ovitrelle and it was absolutely fine, so don't worry.

Roma - very sorry to hear about your dad. Thinking of you and your family. On a more positive note though, good news about your follies  - and good luck with your EC on Tuesday  

Emma, Lanky and Caroline - hope you looking after yourselves and starting to enjoy your wonderful news! 

Jayne - I suppose I should congratulate you on the football win - though the guys in my end of town were a bit unhappy! (I'm pretending now that I can get excited by "kicky-ball"  ). Hope you and Stuart are doing OK otherwise?

Finbarina - ditto to you on the footie front  Hope your scan goes well on Tuesday   . Am I right in thinking Scott is due back tomorrow? Well done on getting back into your exercise - a very good example for us 

Peanuts - congratulations on your ET. You are quite right to think positive thoughts   Good luck with your 

Yvonne and Fiona M - congratulations on getting your dates to start d/r - how exciting!  - and Fiona M, yes I'm sure starting on your anniversary is a positive sign!    

MJ, Maz, Neive Advice and Lorna - hope you are all ok.  

Apologies to anyone I have missed.

It's weird, the treatment is so all-consuming you forget how busy "normal" life gets ..... I guess part of it is because there is nothing particularly to do at the moment. Cos we're having a natural FET (not till June/July) and there aren't any drugs to take or anything and it feels strange not to be doing something..... 

So, what with me? Nothing terribly exciting really - mainly work stuff .... been really busy, just need to remember doing what now!  Am on-call all weekend and next week, so keep sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring!  Got a call last night which kept me busy till 1am, then another call at 5.30am this morning! Oh well, a few extra pennies to put towards tx. 

Had DH's mum up from coventry to visit this past fortnight, so me, DH, my mum and his went out for lunch on Monday - we went down to Eddleston - just outside Peebles and had a lovely lunch  although the weather wasn't great considering it was the May day bank holiday! Last night we all went out en famille to La Favorita on Leith Walk - another great meal - although not good for the weight loss statistics!! 

The other thing I did last week was to go and visit a nutritionist (thought it would help with the weight-loss and fertility). It was quite interesting as she did "metabolic profiling" and also tested for mineral defficiancies (aparently I'm low in Chromium - tho' not sure what that means??). She has recommended a high protein/glycaemic load-ish type diet. So, we'll see how I get on!....

I've also booked in to see an accupuncturist who was recommended by the Glasgow clinic, so, keeping fingers crossed that that helps too (The Whole Works, Jackson's Close - off the Royal Mile - anyone heard anything about them?).

Oh yes, got a lovely surprise last week, was over at my folks house and my dad gave us a rather large cheque by way of a contribution to our tx costs!  Nice daddy!! Mum says she's going to try to help too. 

We keep thinking/talking about booking a holiday for later in the year, but would now feel guilty putting ourselves into more debt to do so, given that we have FET planned for June/July - maybe another tx later in year? - and in light of parental contribution!

..... Oh well, suppose it will help to reduce our carbon footprint! 

Right, that's quite enough from me. Off to bed... (hoping phone won't ring again tonight)

Night night!

Fiona
x


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Good morning all, yup was up with the bloody lark again this morning but end up needing to go back to my bed for a nap in the afternoon  

Girls, thanks for all the lovely messages and Lanky yes my DH keeps telling me just to relax and go with the flow and try to believe that I am actually pregnant.  I did another pregnancy test yesterday morning just to check and I honestly don't think it will be the last one until I get my first scan   good luck with yours.

Kat that is really good news.  Good luck for Monday honey.  I have everthing crossed for you.  You said you may think of letting the embies go to blasto stage.  I was thinking about it all last night again and can't obviously say whether it is the best thing for everyone but I think if we needed to do it again I would be saying to the docs to let all fertilised eggs got to blasto stage to see which ones make it.  The reason being is that the ones that don't survive, and this was confirmed to me by the embryologist, were probably unlikely to make it in my womb anyway (although there is still an argument that the womb is the best place for them - see it's quite hard to decide) but the ones that do survive almost double your chances of a pregnancy at the end of it.  If you are lucky enough for more than two to make it to blasto stage well they can be frozen at that stage also and used at a later date.  The Nuffield couldn't give me statistics as to successful rates using frozen blastos as they had only about 15 patients do it in the last 2 years.  Sorry to rant on but another point I thought about was some of my embies that were being monitored over the 5 day period were developing nicely but then started to "go back the way" which meant they were not suitable so some embies that they monitor over one day may well look great but whose to say that those embies don't actually start "going back the way" in a couple of days time in your womb and the embryologist, through no fault of her/his own given the short time he or she has to monitor them, disregards the wrong ones  

I know am ranting quite a bit but hopefully you can see my thinking in it all.  I am not saying this is what everyone should do at all but it was amazing that the last embryo we had made it to blasto stage and then I get a positive result.  Anyway all the bloody best for you    

Scotsfi, yes I am at the Nuffield.  Is that were you are being treated?  I have Dr Conway as a consultant.  Probably not the biggest "people person" to be honest but the nurses make up for that.  They are all absolutely great.  They were giving us big kisses and cuddles on Thursday when we went in after getting a positive.

 Mimou, I hope you are well.  I only found this website about a month ago and since then have found out a wealth of information together with loads of support from everyone on here so you have come to the right place   

Yvonne thanks for the message   I'm sorry though I have never taken co-enyeme 10 but my friend is a beautician and nutritionist so will ask her about it and let you know.

Carol, excellent news so glad it is all working out and your MIL was there to hear it.  Mine was inconsolable when my DH told her so god knows what she would be like if she was at the scan - awww bless.

Anyway I am going to sign of just now.  All the very best of luck to you all in the coming week.  Peanuts, hang on in there missy   

Love Emm


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just a very quick note ... not feeling 100% today .. woke up with most hammering headaches .. maybe from Ovitrelle?? 

Else ... got reaction like being pregnant already ... my nipples are all swollen... hormone overflow? HATE that really.  Not the right time to start with that yet. 

Off to have a lie down again ... At ERI tomorrow and EC booked for 9am. 

Quick   to mimou. 

Hugs &  for us all. 

Kat


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to wish you all really good luck in the coming weeks, Kat good luck for next week will be thinking about you.

Not been on for a while. Been mad busy with work!! aarrgghh.

DH and I are off on holiday to the Maldives on 31st May cant wait as we havent been away for a few years.

I probably wont be around for the next couple of months with holidays and work is really really busy.

Good luck to you all.

Looking forward to catchingup with your progress hearing your stories soon.

Neave
xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

EMAC - OMG, congratulations to you and DH, that's great news!!!   It must be an amazing feeling, just go with the flow and enjoy every minute of it.  Thanks for the balsto info, will definitely have to talk to the staff about that if things don't work out this time - although I am trying to be as positive as possible!

Scots Fi - can't believe you were posting at midnight on a Friday night!  I know what you mean about having nothing to do, I'm on my 2ww on a FET and it has all felt really strange.  Lots of luck for June/July.

Kat - wishing you lots of luck for your EC tomorrow, hope you're taking it easy.

Fiona M & Vonnie15 - wishing you both lots of luck for your tx, will be good to have tx buddies.  And I'm sure your 5 year anniversary's are a good omen.  Make sure your DH's spoil you!

Roma - wishing you lots of luck as well for your EC on Tuesday, hope it goes well.

Mimou - hello and welcome.  I'm a bit of a newbie too, only been posting for about a week, but the girls are great and has really helped me knowing I'm not alone in this.  It must be a really busy time for you, going through tx and organising a wedding!  You're a braver women than me!!

Have been trying not to think about my   too much , so have been occupying my time with buying new bedding and curtains for the spare room - is costing me a fortune!  Managed to get my DH to Ikea to get new cutrain poles this morning by buying him the cheap cooked breakfast!  Then wandered around trying not to look at the prices of cots and baby things - bad idea I know, but can't help dreaming.

Better go and see if my dinner is ready - starving.

Lots of     to everyone and  

Dxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies, not sure if you'll remember me, but I had my first ICSI cycle in Oct 06 (BFN).  I have lurked here regularly to see how everyone is doing.  I started my 2nd ICSI cycle in late March with 2 embies on a Day 3 transfer.  DH and I got our BFP on Friday   We can't stop smiling, although I think we are still in shock!  We've got our 7 week scan on the 1st June too (same as EMAC), so are trying to keep our feet on the ground til we get to that hurdle.  

Curly x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kat good luck with your ec today.  Positive vibes for great embies.    

take care

Roma


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello

Just wanted to wish Kat well for EC today    

Roma - best wishes for you too for your EC tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is well.

Fiona
x


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Kat, hope everything went well today.  Let us know how you got on. 

Roma, all the best for tomorrow.  C'mon WE NEED MORE  .

Peanuts, I feel for you I really do and anyone else on the two week wait at the min.  Just keep positive and calm.  I honestly, don't think there is a worse time through the whole process but that bloody  .

Curlywurly,         fantastic news.  That's when i am having my first scan also although I found out on Wednesday hmmmm I wonder why it is a wee bit later  .  Are you are the ERI or Glasgow?  I am at Glasgow so if you are there I may just see you.

Right I am away for some dinner.  Working from home tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly.

Take care xxxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Heres hoping everyone got great news today!!!!!


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks EMAC - I'm at ERI.  
Hope everyone is doing ok with their treatments,

Curly x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

just to say many congratulations to Curly - brilliant news !   

I hope everything went well today, Kat and all the best for tomorrow, Roma  

bye , 
Mimou


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi,
just a quickie to say good luck to kat.Hope all goes well this week for you.Hi to all the newbies.
I'm having a bit of a step back just now as struggling with the last BFN, so will try and follow whats going on but may not be posting for a bit.There's plenty of folk chatting and cycling now which is good.

love lorna xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya

It all seems to be going on at the minute!

Big congratualtions to you curlwurly, that's fab news   

Sending lots of     to Kat and Roma for you EC, keeping fingers crossed for lovely eggs and embies.

Dxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Kat, Huge apologies for going AWOL. My PC broke on Wednesday so havent been able to read posts or reply andits been drying me crazy! Just shows youu how addictive and needy this site is. I missed you on Friday as i got taken early and today i was in waiting room when i saw you come in for EC but you were across the other side. I was sitting at window with a blue jacket on. Hope everything went well today and hope u are feeling well. Wishing you all the best for great embies. Are you going back for ET on Wednesday? I am going in for EC and DH SSR on Wednesday.

Curlywurly, Congrats, thats excellent news.I remember you from the posts in Oct, thats when i had my 1st ICSI too. 

EMAC, Congrats too. How exciting. I hope this is a trend and that we get many many more BFP.

Had my scan today and have approx 8-10 follies 18-22 mm approx and going in for EC and DH SSR on Wednesday so fingers and toes crossed for good results. Have to take Pregnyl injection tonight at 11:30 which im nervous about as got to break the glass ampules and last time had a prefilled injection. Got alarm set for 11:15 to give me time to prepare it.

Roma, All the best for your EC tomorrow too. 

Hiya to everyone else, sorry cant stay longer, DH eager to get on PC! Will be back tomorrow to check on u all. Take care


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick update ... I've got 13 eggs!!!!  Still very sore but that's more eggs than last time when I had more follies. Dr Tay did the EC and he was very happy with the result. Dr Raja was around to do 4 ETs and came over to see me too.

Got a few "number games" now ... 13 is a lucky number on my side of the family, I have 3 who were born on a 13th (no Fridays though I think) and it's the jersey Number from DH's favourite NFL Quarterback. And to top it all up we're going to test on 28th May - MY DAD'S BIRTHDAY!!! 

Not sure if we're going back for ET on Wednesday or on Friday (Blasto) ... will know more after 11am. 

*Advice -* Hope you got a nice number with your EC today as well!!

Kat


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my god Kat, that is fantastic news.  Oh bloody hell how nerve racking is this.  Let us know how you get on and when you are going for transfer.  C'mon little ones!!!

Emma xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Laura just phoned back ... 6 eggs fertilized (last year it was 8 out of 10 ...  ) and we're down for ET on Thursday ... day 3, so it means that the embies are not good enough for blastocyst stage ....   

Sorry... currently on negative mode...  

Kat


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Kat, Great to hear that you got 13 eggs. Please try and not be down, 6 is all you need. Im sure you will get two good ones put back on Thursday. Keep your chin up. I know its really hard  but im wishing you all the best. 

i am getting really nervous now,having EC tomorrow. Last time i had 10 eggs, 8 injected (ICSI) and only 2 fertilised. Tomorrow, i am praying we get better results


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry, Advice ... all a bit selfish and down here...   Hope you have a good EC tomorrow and get a good "harvest" ... and hopefully you've got less pain than I have ... NOBODY should go through that stuff really ....   

Feeling better than yesterday and hopefully all away tomorrow. 

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,  

It's all go on here!

Congrats to EMAC and Curlywurly - wonderful news!!   

Peanuts - hope the 2ww is going ok and isn't driving you daft x

Advice2003 - good luck for tomorrow  

Kat - 6 embies are great and fingers crossed for Thursday and a virtual  , as it sounds like you need it xx

Lorna -  Take your time and be nice to yourself xx

 and welcome Mimou x

ScotsFi - sounds like you've had a busy time of it and lovely of your dad to help x  Was it the Horseshoe Inn at Eddleston?  We've had some lovely lunches there.  I might check out that acupuncturist too, thanks x

Neave - have a fab holiday, I'm not jealous in the slightest!  

Yvonne and FionaM - how are you both doing?  good luck for your treatment xx 

Lanky & Caroline - how are you both doing?  not long till your scan now! 

Jayne - great result eh?!  You going to Killie on Sunday?  We are, hope we can end the season in style.  We were in the Ardmillan before the game, met up with a friend who's moving over to Canada.  I fancied a drink afterwards too but Elaine was driving... 

Roma - how did the ec go?  

Kirsty - hope you and C are well xx

Hope I've not missed anyone xx

I'm doing ok, Scott got back on Sunday . I'd really missed him and he'd brought me back a fabby pressie which is also an early birthday present - a lovely watch  
I had my scan today and for once I actually got good news, my tube is fluid free and ovaries & womb look great apparently.  Looks like things are all set for Oct/Nov    Did any of you have counselling before starting treatment?  If so where did you go?

Take care all 
L xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi all  

Kat - really glad to hear the EC went well.  Wishing you lots of     for ET on Thursday.  This whole process is such a rollercoaster of emotions, but try to remember that it only takes one wee fighter of an emryo to make your baby dreams come true.

Advice 2003 - hope the Pregnyl shoot goes ok, hope you're able to get some sleep afterwards
and   for EC tomorrow.  

Roma - how did your EC go, hope all went well and you're feeling ok.  

Finarina - Gald to hear your scan went well and you're all set for Oct/Nov.  My and my DH went for conselling after our first ICSI failed - well actually about 3 months after it faield, as it didn't really hit me properly until then.  We went to see Jeanette at ERI, and found it really helpful.  I was really needing to get lots of stuff of my chest to a third party, but also so DH could hear.  He's a typical bloke and doesn't really like to talk about his feelings.  Only problem is that it took 4 weeks to get an appointment, although you might be lucky.  I think Margarette is the main consellor and Jeanette helps her out.  

Although I have found this forum a great help too - thanks girls!!

Better go, my cooker is beeping at me, so dinner must be ready!  

Dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Fin, yes I'm going to Killie so maybe see you on our travels

I went to see Dr Thong on Monday (so Kat, not sure why you were told he wasn't in) and we're having our next cycle, next spring after we've saved up again.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat- you did great girl! 6 is still a good number and wil give you choice. Its not necessarily true that they won't make it to blast- they can make up grade ground as they divide I think- you can keep asking for updates from the embryologist. Its prob more a numbers game i think you need at least 5 or 6 to risk going to blasts. they were going to monitor my 3rd embryo which was grade 3 on day 2 to see if it made it to blast for freezing - it didn't but shows they can still divide.Hope you're not too sore  

advice- good luck for ec- you've a good number at a good size  hope dh gets on ok 

fin/lorna- thanks hon.how are you?

how is everyone else?have a good day.

love lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Lorna (moonie) - thanks for the pep-talk!!  I think Doug is going to phone ACU today to get the grading ...  

Jayne - Not sure at all why Dr Tay said Dr Thong wouldn't be in this week? Specially because he has been dashing about while I was in the recovery room.  Maybe he had an appointment and then it was cancelled??

Feeling OK at the moment, still a bit painful but hopefully that will go away. Kinda looking forward to my embies coming back on board tomorrow again...    

Hope Advice & Roma are doing ok. 

Hugs,
Kat


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Got 10 eggs colleceted yesterday.  Got the news this morning that none fertilised  I am shocked I really was not prepared for this     Everything was going so well and I did everything right.

We have been told this is very unsual and they are going to investigate.  Just have to wait and go in and talk to them.  I feel that I am just never meant to have a child now.. sorry just feeling really low.

Good luck to advice/kat for your collection and transfers this week

Love Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, Roma ... so sorry about those news!!!    for you and your DH!!!! That's the first time I've heard about such a situation ..    

Really makes me feel totally    moaning about only 6 of mine fertilising!!!      So sorry!!!  But that means they will definitely look into this, get further tests done for you and your DH and the next time they will know more. Don't think you're not meant to have a child ... it's  a big stumble, but medicine is gone a long way, so there are still chances, hun!!! 

Kat


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Roma So sorry about your bad news - keep positive they will do more tests and find out everything so there will be no possibility of anything going wrong again.

Kat - fab news!!! Keeping everything crossed.

Neave

xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Roma - really sorry to hear your news,  sending you and DH  .
I know you're feeling really low at the minute, but please try and see this as just another dip in that rollercoaster we're all on.  I know its hard, but try to keep positive that the investigations will find out what has has happened, so you can move forward again.

Kat - wishing you lots of luck with ET this week, you'll soon be joining me on the dreaded 2ww!

Advice - good luck with EC/ET this week too, let us know how you're doing.

This has been the longest week in the world for me - 6 days into 2ww!  Due for testing on 24th May, but been feeling a bit crampy, so am swinging between the fact that it might mean AF on her way, or something else is going on! !!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Dxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to read your news Roma.   I hope the hospital can provide you with the answers and reassurance you need.

Obviously we are here for you if you want to talk about it.



Kat - keeping fingers crossed for your ET tomorrow.    

Advice - hope all going well with you.    

Fiona


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Roma, 

so sorry to hear about your bad news     

Sometimes life just doesn't seem fair...

I really hope they can give you some feedback about what happened soon .

Thinking of you and your DP and wishing you all the positive thoughts for the future


Good luck to all with EC/ET/2ww.


Mimou xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Roma- you must be feeling just awful. its the worst outcome to not get to the end of a cycle when you've been through so much till this point. it may be something simple like dh being ill  in the last 3mths with a fever or something , but if its a MF problem then theres always ICSI. I'm sure you'll get the low down on sperm that was collected this time. I'm so sorry- take care of yourselves and try to stay hopeful.

kat- good luck for tomorrow

advice hope your cycle is going well.

peanuts- 2ww is the longest 2 weeks you'll ever spend. Good luck.

love lorna xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening Ladies,
Long time no speak....I haven't been posting, but I have been following all your posts. A big hello to everyone I know and also to the new members on the board.
I won't do personals because I would be here for days catching up.
Roma, so sorry about the outcome of your txt. It is so unbelievably s*** that you got this far and then there was no fertilisation. My thoughts are with you and DP.
Kat, good luck tomorrow for the ET and don't worry about them not letting you go to the blasto stage. I am sending lots and lots of positive thoughts to those embies and your womb. Good luck.
I wanted to let you all know that our two beautiful girls were born at the beginning of March and they are perfect. We know we are so incredibly lucky and I really hope that all you lovely Edinburgh ladies get BFPs in the not so distant future. I know I really shouldn't be posting on here now, but you lot helped me so much over the past couple of years and I wanted to share our good news. Just for the record, I only had 3 eggs of which, 2 fertilised and they were transfered on day 3. 
Lots of love and good luck to you all.
Moira.xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Roma, I am SO SORRY that your eggs didn't fertilise.  You must be devastated to get this far and fall at the last hurdle.  I wish I had words of wisdom for you but I don't and I'm sorry.  I hope when you are ready, you'll try again.  

Moira, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your girls.  What did you call them?  Just because you've had a bfp, doesn't mean you can't post here  - you're welcome any time.  

Hi to everyone else

jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Roma, I'm so sorry - why is life just so unfair especially to the people who so deserve the best?!  Thinking of your and your H xx  

Kat - good luck for today  

Moria, I love to hear good news stories so it was lovely that you posted.  Hope your beautiful girls are keeping you busy xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love
Lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi just popping on quickly read all your posts but not got much time to post as got a makeup trial for my brothers wedding in an hour and am not even dressed yet, been looking at flights on net for ages 

roma am so sorry honey thinking of you

moira congrats honey

emma, curly well done good luck with scan is such an exciting/ scary time  

kat wow 6 eggs is great good luck with et today

lorna hope you are ok honey we are here if you need us

jayne, donna, jan and everyone else hope you are well

got to run will catch up properly soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Roma, I was so sorry to read your news.  Im compleatly gutted for you and your OH.


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Roma - So sorry to hear your news.

Just a week to go until I start the stimms, trying to eat healthy now and no more alcohol!  
Kat - were you on HRT tablets when you were on zoladex?  I was and had to stop them 3 wks ago and since then if I have a drink I am really hungover, did you experience anything like this?  I only had a bottle of wine on Saturday night and was ill on Sunday!

Don't know if any of you have been watching this but on discovery health channel (think it is sky 264) it is baby month and there is programmes on each night about infertility.  It is quite interesting.

Hope it your ET went ok today, Kat.

Need to go back to work
Fiona M


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick  update as should be resting as feel yuk. Had EC yesterday, they got 8 eggs and DH had   retieval and they found 5 sperm. Got told this morning that 3 fertilised which is great news for us as last time we had eight eggs injected (ICSI) and only 2 fertislised. Having ET tomorrow (Day 2) which i am worried about as thought day 2 is not as good as day 3, any thoughts?
Anyway, so grateful to get to this stage and praying everything goes well for ET and 2ww.  

Kat, good luck for ET today.  

Roma, Think u were in bed beside me and DH yesterday. So sorry to hear your news. You have been through so much these last few weeks. Take care of yourself and ur DH  

Moira, Many congrats !   

ScotsFi, Moonchild, Neave, Jambo,  Finbarina 

Peanuts Hope u are getting on fine with 2ww. Hows it going?
Are you having bed rest or just taking it easy?

Hope ive not missed anyone, if i have, apologies and a 

Take care everyone, will be back soon.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just to say I have two little embies back on board, one grade 1 (!!! never had that last year) and one grade 2. A little trouble to get a clear view of the womb even with my bladder being full-ish (Dr Raja said "you are a bit on the bigger side ... no offence" - he always knows how to put things, doesn't he??  ). I just told him that I wouldn't be surprised if my bladder is not where it's supposed to be, with all the endo and the fact that my left ovary is actually high up in the middle...  *

Fiona M*- I was only on Zolly for 6 months, so didn't get the HRT stuff. Dr Thong said it would be anything past 6 months.  But maybe I had the same problem with alcohol with Zoladex on its own Had one glass of rose 2 weeks ago and felt already drunk!! 

*Moira -* great to hear an update from you! And I don't think you should feel bad posting on here... it shows that we have IVF girls who had a BFP!!!  Running a bit low on that (no pressure on us May/June cycle girls  ). Congrats on your little uns!

Went to see my accupuncturist for my post ET needling and all went well. DH phoned to say that the other 4 embies turned into  !!! So ... 100% success with the eggs which fertilised.

*Roma -* Hope you and your DH are ok. I am sure that the team at ERI will do everything to figure out why this happened. Agree with Lorna - a fever in the last 3 months might be the reason... 

*Kirsty - * Enjoy your make-up trial run!! 

Hugs,
Kat

PS: How is everyone for next week or the week after? I am working on Wednesday and family cinema trip & pizza hut on Monday but else am happy to meet up?


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

advice-great news on your 3 embies! They'll be putting them back on day 2 ( actually standard for most)because you have 3.they don't like to risk leaving them too long in case some don't progress but if have more they can risk loeaving them if you see what i mean. If there are 3 great ones tomorrow they may still leave them to see which look best but also may freeze one though not usual to freeze one.good luck.

kat- congrats on et and gettign frosties- shows maybe the zolly has helped with egg quality or maybe you're are good anyway.Good luck 2ww!

love lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Advice - thats fab news about your embies, wishing you lots of     for your ET tommorrow.  Hope you're taking it easy.  It's been strange having a 2ww after an FET, as there are no drugs to take, and I'm not sore from having an EC procedure, so been trying to take it easy, but at the same time keeping busy.  Hope your 2ww is short and ends in success!

Kat - congratulations on your ET and frosties, you must be over the moon, and welcome to the joys of the 2ww!!

FionaM - lots of luck on your stimms next week - the girls at ERI told me that these are the 'happy' hormones!  Have you heard from your txt buddy Vonnie?

I am trying to keep myself occupied and trying desperately to stay away from the dreaded pee stick that I've got hidden in the back of the bathroom cupboard   .  
Has anyone else given in to this urge during the 2ww?   is due on Monday or Tuesday, so just trying to think positive that she's not on her way.

I think the wait has been harder this time, as I am surrounded by pregnant people at work!  Out of a team of 6 I have 2 girls of on maternity leave, and another 2 girls just about to go off in the summer.  Plus just heard this morning about another girl who sits near us had a baby girl on Monday.  So feeling a bit sorry for myself 

Will try to have a better day tomorrow - it is Friday after all.

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Got back my holidays yesterday evening and my goodness but it's cold at home! Spent the last 10 days in glorious sunshine  and 26 degree heat. Utter bliss, had a totally chilled out and relaxed time, which I'd been needing for a long time. feeling a lot more like me now these days (if you know what I mean).

Took me ages to read all the pages last night and by the time I'd finished I was so exhausted I hadn't the energy to post (sorry   ). Got a quick 15 mins to get the personals in so I'll do the best I can   

First off... Roma-  (the biggest one in the world) I am so sorry to hear about what you've been going through in the past couple of weeks   I can't imagine how devastated you must be right now. Just want you to know that we're here for you anytime you need us  

Kat- wow   I've only been away 10 days and you're already on the 2ww! So pleased that you got good eggs, embies and frosties. All the hard work done now all you have to do is rest up eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice   Sending you masses of     for the 2ww.

Advice- fantastic news about your embies. Well done DH too  . Hope ET goes smoothly tomorrow. As Lorna has said don't worry about the day 2 versus day 3 transfer. Day 2 is the norm. I'm not aware that there are any good statistics to suggest that day 3 is better anyway (anyone else know about this   ). The discomfort post Ec should fade quite quickly 9at least it always has for me) so you should be feeling better soon. Lots of     and rest for you  

Scots Fi- you'll not be too far behind Kat and Advice. Good luck for the stimms, looking forward to hearing how your follies progress.  

Neave- good to hear from you. Hope you're keeping yourself busy while you're waiting for your cycle. it'll be here before you know it.

Lorna-  how's you? Hope you're back on an even keel now that the drugs are out your system. Thanks for the PM will get back to you asap  

Lorna (Fin)- hope your ok too hun  you sounded as if you'd been having a rough time of it recently. Glad that things have picked up this week with Scott coming home (you've been having fun then   ). Also great news about your insides looking good for cycling later in the year. Bet that's given you a great boost  

Jayne- been busy with the footie recently then? Sounds like you guys have been keeping occupied with the new furniture and the house too. How's the dissertation coming along     Hope the appointment with Dr Thong went well and you were happy with the outcome. Am assuming all is well as you're looking to cycle again next Spring. In the meantime am sending lots of     for a windfall so you can try again sooner if you want to. (Mr Barclaycard's lovely interest free credit card is paying for our next cycle   )

Peanuts-  and welcome to the gang. Glad you found us! Good luck for your 2ww  

EMAC-  so pleased for you that that 1 little blast made it. Didn't we say you had a great chance   Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you from now on in. Keep us updated with progress.

Curlywurly-  to you too. I remember you from last year. So pleased that you got your  in the end. Lots of   for a happy and healthy 8 months (or thereabouts). It's great to hear of other ERI success stories   Speaking of which....

Moira- helloooooo cycle buddy . Fab to have you back. I'm over the moon for you that you're now Mummy to 2 beautiful little girls. I was thinking of you in March and wondering if all had gone to plan. Am so pleased to hear that it did. Do let us know the names of your girls (assuming you don't mind telling)

Oops got to go and put dinner on. DH is almost home (he's early   ). Will do more personals later.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Wow Maz, great to hear from you.  Glad you had a great holiday.  I've fancied Malta for a while.  You were visiting DH's rellies weren't you?  Where about in Malta?

Peanuts, please stay away from the p-stick    in my previous cycle, my hcg level was inconclusive at 46 on test day but if I had done a hpt it would've just've showed positive and I would've been over the moon only later to be disappointed.  It really is better to wait and get the right answer.  

Lorna, hi ya - what you up to at the moment?

Kat, good luck with the 2ww

Advice, that it great news!  GOOD LUCK  

Fiona, the programmes sound interesting...sometimes I just think I'm torturing myself though by watching them  

Lanky, how are you feeling these days?

Kirsty, when your brother getting married? and where are you planning on flying to?  It's Stuart and I's 20th anniversary (since our first date) and so we've booked up a holiday.  I hate flying so we decided to go to Bruge on the superfast ferry.  

Fin, how are you getting to Killie?  We're getting the train - i think at 10am...hope to catch up with you...

I'm off today and planning on buying some holiday clothes for Spain (in 2 weeks) and then out for lunch...you know how Stuart and I hate a long lunch with lots of wine    

Take care and hi ya to everyone else, including Fi, Donna, Mimou, Roma   , Neave and Moira

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Been staying at my Mum's who doesn't have internet access so I've just been catching up on all your posts.  Just getting my head round the treatment now, starting on Sunday 27th, getting scared and a bit excited now.

Will be back for more later but wanted to big    to Roma and DH, I was absolutely gutted to here your news.  I hope you both are doing okay.

Just wanted to pass on my congrats to Kat, hope you are taking it easy now you are on the the 2ww.  Advice hope you are doing okay, r u on hte 2ww now as well?

Mazv, glad you had a grat holiday, bet your glad to be back here especially now that the weather is soooo cooooollllllldddd.

Loads of     to everyone else and the newbies.  

Will be back later

Yvonne  xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kat well done honey good embries and frosties too, sounds good. Feet up now and take it easy, hope the 2ww goes quickly and smoothly.

jayne hows you? my brothers wedding is 4 weeks today, makeup trial went ok but took 4 hrs to do 3 of us  i was looking up flights to spain to go to my dads timeshare but he called to book it and they said he cant get sept anymore  timeshares are such a rip off and you cant get rid of them once you have them, so think we will stay at home and go away a better holiday in jan once we have saved up a bit more. Me and the we man are going to france on 1st aug to visit my mum and dad who are out there for a few weeks but dh doesnt know if he will get off so not booked him yet.


lorna what you been upto honey? what have you decided to do next?

roma still thinking of you and dh?

vonnie/ fiona good luck for tx

maz glad you had a good holiday, weather here has been strange

advise good luck for et today honey

emac, curly, lanky how are you all feeling?

peanuts stay away from the pee sticks  good luck for testing, got everything crossed for all of you girls

hi to everyone i have missed will be back soon to check up on you all, good luck to everyone.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as drinking wine & trying to put on fake tan (not the best combination me thinks! ).  We're going to a wedding reception tomorrow night and I'm going to be brave and wear a dress though thought I looked a bit peely walley hence the tan...it's all a bit girly for me so might need a few drinks before I leave for courage! 

Kat, good luck on your 2ww, hope you're taking it easy xx

Maz - sounds like the holiday was just what you needed x

Jayne - Hope you had a successful shopping trip and a lovely lunch. Elaine's driving on Sunday, we're picking up my mate too so think we might take a few cans to get us in the mood...tho not told E this yet!   hope to see you there x

Peanuts - hope you are still managing to resist!   Fingers crossed for next week x

Advice - hope the ET went ok x

Lorna - hope you're being good to yourself  xx

  for everyone else and hope you've all got nice things planned for the weekend.

Take care
L xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Advice............My embies were day 2s, and I have had sucess with 1.  That said, brickin it now for my 12 week (nearly 13) scan on monday.

I hope you have a fantastic result 


Peanuts.....................step away from the piddle stick   You will now soon enough.  I nearly caved at that point also.  Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Girls

 I have a sore head

Was my birthday yesterday and I got my make up done at the chanel counter then spent a few hours shopping for holiday clothes before we went to Panchos Villas for lunch and margaritas then over to Wighams for a couple bottles of cava..... 

got friends round today so better tidy up a bit first  

hope everyone else has a nice weekend planned

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne, poor you   over did the  a little last night then   Hope you had a lovely birthday  , belated happy returns   Sounds like a wonderful day. Hope you enjoy your weekend.

Fin- have a lovely time at the reception this evening. Hope the weather holds for the wedding, looking not bad so far (but a bit windy- so I really should go and hang my washing out   )

Lanky- good luck for scan on Monday  

Vonnie- how you doing? Getting excited about treatment, not long til you start! Lots of luck  

I'm off out shopping shortly. DH starts new job on Monday so we're going boy shopping for shoes and new trousers for him (he says we're not allowed to girl shop so no deviating from the plan   ). Was at the Liquid Room last night for The Levellers gig. It was fab! Totally reliving my youth   Loved it. Off out tongiht for my sisters birthday and celebration of her getting a new job too. All go in my family at the minute   Hope everyone else has a great weekend planned  

Love to all the ERI girls
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Maz

the gig last night sounds good.  I love the liquid rooms.  I once got on the guest list for the Kaiser Chiefs there because I wrote the venue a nice letter asking about getting returns?

A bit of shopping always lifts the spirits even if it is for someone else  

Have a great time tonight

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Jayne,   it sounds as if you had a fab time being pampered and treating yourself to some fine food and drink.  I love margaritas to, especially frozen ones yummy.

Maz, hope you had a good day shopping, I'm sure you could persuade your DH to go to some girly shops, if he's spending money its only fair that you get the opportunity to leave town with at least one purchase     

I'm getting excited now about starting, I just want to get on that rollercoaster so I can understand what is going to happen to me.  I'm probably not explaining myself to well but I just want it over with so I can know the outcome of the treatment, I feel as if I'm limbo at the moment and for the next 8 weeks as well....

Fin, hope you had a good time at the wedding.

Peanut, hope you are resisting the pee sticks.  Stay away from them    

Kat and Advice hope you both are okay and taking it easy.

 and    to everyone.  Better go as DH is calling heading out for a bit as he wants to be back for the footie at 3pm.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks to everyone for being my  !  It is much appreciated.  I have managed to resist, was just having a bad day on Thursday!  

Jayne - thanks for the advice, I had an incinclusive test the last time that ended in disappointment too, so should know better - just needed someone to remind me.   sounds like you had a great time.

Vonnie - You've explained yourself perfectly!  I think I was more stressed just before my treatment than when I was going through it.  Don't be afraid to ask lots of questions if there is something you're not sure off, I think I felt a little bit like a rabbit in headlights for the first few scans, and felt a little bit like I didn't know what was going on - not easy for a control freak like me.  Once you start, concentrate on making some time for yourself and your DP and try to take it easy, easier said than done i know.

Got to go to pick my car up from the garage, but hope everyone else is well, sending you all  

Dxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all, sorry I have not been in touch but have had a pretty scary couple of days.  Will come back to that later.

Peanuts, I hope you are doing ok.  Only 4 days to go until test date.  All the best   .

Kat, how are you coping with the 2ww?  Get yourself a good book to try and keep your mind off things.  I take it they froze the last embie you had or did they transfer 3   

Advice, hope you are doing ok too.  God there seems to be so many mid cycle just now.  It's all very nerve racking.

Maz, thanks for your message.  I'm glad you had a great holiday.  After sitting in the sun most of today I could do with a wee break to Malta myself.  Think we need to keep our pennies at the min though.

Jayne,   missus, sounds like you had a great time.  That's my kind of day/night I have to say.  Where are you of to on holiday?  It can't be long now.

Roma, I was absolutely devastated to read your news honey.  I cannot imagine how you and your DH are feeling.  I would definitely be looking for answers before you spend another 4k.  God, Roma I really am sorry  .

Lanky, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  I can't believe you are nearly 13 weeks already.  It feels like on yesterday that you told us about your BFP.  Maybe not to you mind you.

The last couple of days have been pretty hair raising as I have been bleeding ever so slightly.  It's more like coloured discharge i.e. not a big period bleed but nonetheless still blood.  I ended up going to Glasgow on Saturday for a blood test and am going back tomorrow for another one so they can measure my HCG levels to make sure they are rising.  They said it is too early for a scan as I am only 6 weeks tomorrow.  I still feel pregnant,if there is such a thing at 6 weeks, but have had some cramps yesterday and today.  I am hoping that is down to the fresh juices i am drinking everyday but I suppose we will just wait and see tomorrow.  I won't find out until around 5pm tomorrow night and the wait is bloody killing me.  I suppose there is nothing else I can do.  Does anyone know anything more about this.  I am going to do a search on the main page too.  It is just killing me the not knowing   

Anyway, listen best of luck for everyone on the 2ww or about to start.

Lots of love Emm x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Need a bit of advice, I'm due to start d/r on the 28th and DH and I are planning to go away for a couple of nights to a nice hotel for a break from it all.  DH wants to go to one with a spa, do you know if I can use the spa facilities like to sauna, hot tub etc also can I have any treatments?  I'm thinking that a body massage may not be the best think to do but so you think a facial would be okay to do?

Hope you all are well.

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Vonnie, 

think you're supposed to stay clear of saunas, hot tubs, hot baths, swimming etc. (at least that's what Zita West is stating in her book). 

I don't think any of the treatments should make any trouble, body massage should be fine (and relaxing).  Facial I would say is ok too ... 

EMAC - constant spot check, trying to identify every single twinge. As for the frosties - I had 2 embies back in, in total 6 fertilised, so left with 4  ...  

Oooh... gotta dash - oven is pinging!! 
Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Kat,

Decided to stay at a hotel that doesn't have a pool etc so thats okay.  I should know about the hot tubs etc as I was reading Zita'a book today!!  Already looking forward to my facial, I need it to get rid of my stress lines

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry, Vonnie ... totally lost the plot there ... mis-read your first post, thought you're going when you're already on the  . During D/R I think Sauna etc should be fine as well...? 

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Peanuts/Advice -* How are you doing, ladies? Hope you're ok with the 

*Jayne - * Belated   Hope you had a great day.

I am doing the standard spot/panty check, pop the "bullets" (pessaries) and have the odd little "pulling" discomfort. Also have some trouble with the cyclogest... how acidic is that stuff? I feel as if I have heart burn in the womb... And it's leaking ... not all, but some white discharge (not slimey, just from the bullets). Anyone else having/had that problem?

Trying to be good and not drinking caffeine, had a 7Up by accident but changed my mind quickly yesterday when I fancied a cuppa tea. At the pub yesterday after our 3rd home game I had 2 pints of pineapple juice...  

(.)(.) are very tender/sore and are very often hard as well ... cyclogest problem?

Maz, Kirsty, Roma, Lorna, Fin, Fiona M, ScotFi, unluckydeb, Lanky, Moira, Jan and everyone I may have forgotten - hope you're doing fine!!

*PS: Anyone up for a meet before June? *

Kat


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Kat, how on earth did I think you only had 3    That is absolutely brilliant.  God, all the best.  I've never had a transfer using drugs etc so don't have any info on that but would definitely say i have had the sore boobs, crampy feeling like something is pulling in my stomach each time.  As for the bloody knicker checking.....well that dosen't stop, at least not for me as yet.

Vonnie, as long as you have not had your transfer I am pretty sure you can do whatever you like.  My friend is a beautician and it wasn't until after my transfer that she would be reminding me what I can and can't do.  Have a lovely time at the spa  

Of to bed now as have a thumping headache.  I have hardly slept for the last 3 days/nights so should hopefully get a good nights sleep tonight.

Love Emm xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Emm

I hope you get really good hcg results today.  Thinking of you

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Emma,

Hope everything goes okay for you today.  Loads of    

Yvonne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all,

Emm, hope everything goes ok today, xx

Jayne - rubbish yesterday wasn't it!  I seen Stuart & Les yesterday as we were right up the back of the block, didn't see you though...you've not had your hair cut & dyed have you?

Hi to you all - It's all go here today so better scoot.

Take care
xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Vonnie and Jayne, thanks for the messages.  I'm just back from Glasgow and now have 5 hours to wait for my results    Need to try and keep busy.  Just been to the loo and there is more brown discharge which is now making me panic again.  This is bloody torture.

Will let you now how I get on.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all thanks so much for all the lovely messages, Moira I have pm'd you back.  Thanks

I am so glad to say that Tessa made a point of getting my results as soon as she could and phoned me.  What an absolute angel.  Anyway, everything is fine and I am exactly where I should be at this time.  Thank bloody god.

My husband has just arrived home so I am going to tell him the good news.  I will be back on later.

Emm xxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Em

Glad you got on okay and that everything is going to plan.

Had anyone taken Zita Wests vitamins prior to tx, if so when did you start taking them?

Yvonne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Great news, Emm!    Away you go and rest up and look forward to your scan xx

Kat - hope the symptoms aren't driving you too crazy xx

Yvonne - enjoy your couple of nights break...I could so do with the same. x

Peanuts - hope you're doing ok - when do you have to go in for the blood tests?  

Lanky - hope your scan went ok x

Maz - was your shopping successful at the weekend?

Lorna - hows you?  been thinking of you 

Roma - 

 to everyone else.

Lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Nooooo - just wrote a huge post and then lost it!!  Will have to try to remember everything!

Emma - Really pleased to hear your good news, must have been a horrible couple of days - now you have to take it easy ad wait for your scan. .  I have a friend, who is 6 months prg (the natural way!)  - when she went for her 12 week scan, she found out she was actually 4 months prg!  SHe'd had a period during her first month, so got her dates wrong, so looks like its a normal thing.

Vonnie - enjoy your couple of days away - must drop some heavy hints to DH to take me away for a couple of days!

Kat - I also had sore (.)(.) and a discharge with cyclogest, so think its just part of the fun unfortunately.  Hope you're taking it easy, and not knicker checking too often!  Wishing you losts of   

Lanky - how did your scan go?  Been thinking about you.

I've been having a bad day -   is due tomorrow, so been feeling really bloated and modody, so been thinking the worst.  Due to go in for blood test on Thursday, but feeling like I might find out one way or the other tomorrow.  Sorry for being on a downer!

HOpe everyone else is well, lots of    and  for all on txt or 2ww.
Dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Emm,    am so glad everything is okay.  Try not to worry too much

Fin, yes it was torture and yes, got short hair now....I was sitting next to Stuart and Fraser (on the other side).  You did the right thing going by car.  I've never seen so many biggots in the one train before    ashamed, so i was.  

Kat, I've had "milk" leak from my boobs before on cyclogest - it is an EVIL drug  

Peanuts, I hope you're feeling a bit better today.  Your mood goes up and sown - the goos thing is - your body just does its own thing regardless of how your feeling  

Yvonne, I started vitamins, acupuncture and went on the wagon three months prior to treatment

Hiya to everyone else.  Am off to Bolton today for a works visit so better scoot!

Jayne


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Been reading up on all this news, there is certainly a lot going on just now.

Em - I am so glad that you got some good news.  It must have been a harrowing few days for you, I hope you have been receiving some TLC from your other half.

Kat - How is your 2ww going?  Sounds like you are experiencing all the nasty side effects that play havoc.  You poor wee soul.

Maz - it was nice to see that you are still around.

Jane - How are you doing?

TC
Lynn


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Again

I know several of you may not remember me, but I thought I would share some news with you all.  After years of IVF treatment, we have decided to proceed with the Adoption process.  

I sincerely wish you all the best of luck on your journeys and I hope you don't mind if I pop in back and forward to read up on all your news.

Take Care 
Lynn xx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Morning all, thanks for all your kind words.

Peanuts, I was in tears on the Saturday before I found out I was actually pregnant because I was completely convinced it hadn't worked.  I was moody, emotional and boobs very tender.  It is safe to say that there does appear to be any difference whatsoever in the feeling of the   arriving and that of being pregnant.  It is so cruel.  Keep the chin up missy  .

Kat, how you coping?  When is your test date?

Lanky, how did the scan go, desperate to hear.

I am at work just now so trying to do this on the sly without everyone noticing the big FERTILITY FRIENDS logo so will pop off just now.

Take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Emma, not been feeling much better, still convinced that   is on her way.  Been manically knicker checking all day, my colleagues at work must think there's something wrong with me!

My mood hasn't been helped that the woman behind me at work announced today that she's prg, so I have spent the day listening to people ohhing and ahhhing over her 3 month scan!!! 

Your email has given me some hope though, just need to get through tomorrow, then should be put out of my misery on Thursday.

Jayne - Thanks for the thoughts, really appreciated.  You guys have really helped me get through this without losing my mind completely!!

Kat/Advice - hope your holding up better than me on the dreaded  , I wish we could get a fast forward button to get to test day!  Wishing you lots of   

Off to get a cuppa (decaf) and some chocolate!
Dxx


----------



## EMAC (Mar 30, 2007)

Christ Peanuts really sorry to hear about your day at work missus.  It is so bloody hard to concentrate when something like that happens.  You did well not to cry especially as your hormones are probably all over the place just now.

I am STILL getting blood, well brown discharge and it is really worrying me.  Think I might see if I can bring my scan forward even to the 7 week stage.  It might just calm me down a bit.  Sorry to harp on guys.  From now on I will  .

Speak to you all later xxxxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Emma, what a fright you must have got!!!! Im so glad your levels are where they should be!!!  

My scan went a little like this:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=0

A bit blurry due to the gymnastics that were going   
Everything looks perfect.   

*Edited by Mod


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya

Lanky - so excited for you   .  What a perfect picture!  You must be over the moon.

Emma - you're not harping on - that's what we're hear for.  Good luck with getting your scan brought forward, hope it's as good as Lanky's!  Been just about holding myself together!!

Catch up with you later
Dxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been on for a few days been really busy organising stuff for my brothers wedding etc...

lanky congrats on scan honey everything looks great, are you going to find out the sex? i paid for a scan at livingston at 17 weeks to find out as couldnt wait to know, am glad i did but everyone is different, good luck with rest of pregnancy.

penuts try not to give up hope honey, i was convinced af was on her way aswell was bloated crampy, moody, tearful, sore boobs etc was sure was going to bleed but got a bfp, good luck for result tomorrow.

emma glad test went ok, try not to worry about bleeding, i know thats easier said than done but stress wont help you, when was your first scan scheduled for? i got a scan at 7 weeks and they found the heartbeat so i am sure they will do one for you soon, good luck i think bleeding in the early stages is quite common  

lynn good luck with adopting honey, hope you keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on

kat/ advice hope the 2ww going ok and not dragging to much, when is your test dates?

lorna, jan how are you?

jayne happy belated birthday honey.

maz, fin, vonnie  and everyone i have missed hope you are well.

ok better go have to try and find a birthday present for dh, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96527.0

N x


----------

